# Alles über die Schleie



## fish - hunter (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo an Alle, #h

ich habe ein wenig gestöbert und leider wenig gepallte Information über die Schleie gefunden. 
Selbst in vielversprechenden Titeln wird sehr schnell vom Thema abgewichen und so kommt nichts wirklich komplettes zustande. Genug kritisiert.

Ich bin sicher das sehr viele Mitglieder eine ganze Menge über Schleien wissen, ich leider noch nicht.

Also bitte ich alle "Wissenden" ihre Tips u. Tricks , verwendete Montagen, Köder, Gewässerstellen und vieles mehr hier reinzustellen.

Das Ergebnis wäre eine umfassende Sammlung von Allem was das Anglerboard über Schleien weiß. Also enorm nützlich für jeden!!!#6


Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung, und bitte nicht zu sehr vom Thema abzuweichen.

Grüße und Petri Heil


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

beißt am besten auf tauwurm an feinen posen oder grundmontagen

an krautigen stellen im flachwasser oft anzutreffen

ist sehr scheu

ihr biss an einer posenmontage bringt den angler zum verzweifeln!!!


----------



## Benny1982 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Beißt bei uns am Vereinssee am häufigsten bei den Seerosen in unmittelbarem Uferbereich (max 4m raus).

Ob Mais, Wurm oder Teig ist Ihnen bei uns egal sie nehmen alles.

Der Biss kann einen wirklich den letzten Nerv rauben, wenn man ein bisschen angefüttert hat, frisst sie nach dem Hakenköder direkt weiter und die Pose wandert und wackelt aber von untergehen oder einem Abzug keine Spur. Wenn dann noch die Barsche an den Würmen zupfen weis man überhaupt nicht mehr anschlagen oder abwarten :q

Meine lieblings Montage ist eine 2g Pose und so ausgelotet dass der Hakenköder auf Grund liegt. Geangelt wird dann mit der Matchrute und einer 23er Mono.


----------



## fish - hunter (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Das fängt ja super an, sehr nützliche Infos.
Sehr nachahmungswürdig!! hehe


----------



## Klinke (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ich war äusserst erfolgreich mit folgender montage:

leichte feederrute, offener futterkorb mit paniermehl, maismehl, mais, maden mix gefüllt
am 14er haken ein maiskorn mit made oder ein maiskorn mit einem halben rotwurm.
gab tage da hab ich über 10 stück so gefangen...
das komische, das die bisse immer heftig kamen und nicht vorsichtig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo Jungs!!|wavey:
Also die beste Methode auf Schleien bei ruhigem Wasser ist unbedingt die Posenmontage. Posen mit dünner Antenne als Liftmontage, bei der das erste Blei nicht weiter als 8cm vom Haken entfernt ist zeigt jeden Fummelbiss glasklar an.#6
Die Montage wird mit 0,1 bis 0,3 gr überbleit um zu gewärleisten das der Köder ruhig liegt, denn die Schleien mögen keinen Köder der im Takt der Wellen schaukelt.#d

Das funktioniert abends, nachts und am frühen Morgen wenn die Schleien sich in Ufernähe aufhalten perfekt mit Boloruten zwischen 5 und 7 Metern. Nachts kommt ein Mini-Knicki auf die Pose.

Am hellichten Tag haben die Schleien in den meisten Gewässern die Angewohnheit sich weiter draussen aufzuhalten. Da kommt dann die Matchrute ins Spiel mit der selben Montage.

Bei bewegtem Wasser kann der Köder nur ruhig liegen wenn er stärker überbleit wird(ca. 0,5 bis 1,5gr).

Bei richtigem Wellengang hilft dann nur noch die Zitterspitze oder die Schwingspitze mit leichtem Tiroler Holz bzw. Futterkorb wenn man weiter draussen angelt als gezieltes Füttern möglich ist.

Noch ein Wort zum Köder: Schleien gewöhnen sich schnell und gern an Dosenmais. Ansonsten Madenbündel, Mistwurm Tauwurm. Auch wenn man an den beiden letztgenannten oft die Fummelbisse hat.
Boilies sind nur da gute Schleienköder, wo die Karpfencamper reichlich davon ins Wasser schmeissen. Dort allerdings hat man mit 1 oder 2 Miniboilies(10mm) einen guten Köder für richtig grosse Schleien.:l


----------



## fish - hunter (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Bis jetzt alles sehr gute Infos, aber es dürfen und sollen noch viele mehr sein!!! 
Danke schon mal #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Die meisten meiner nennenswerten Schleien habe ich frueh morgens (4-5Uhr) nach naechtlichen Karpfenansitzen auf Tauwuermer gefangen und das an einer relativ groben Montage. 
Doch die meisten, und das ist die Regel, haben sich beim matchen und feedern langsam an den Futterplatz geschlichen. Tagsueber beim Brassenfeedern standen sie bisher immer relativ weit draussen in tieferen Bereichen (bis ca. 3m) die allerdings immer einen dichten Bewuchs aufwiesen. Morgens standen sie im verkrauteten Flachwasser in einer Tiefe von 0.5-1.5m immer nur wenige Meter vom Ufer bzw. Schilfguertel entfernt.

Meine Schleien waren wie gesagt, bisher immer nur Beifang, jedoch werde ich den Tincas in den naechsten Wochen ganz gezielt nachstellen, mit abgestimmten Futter und feinen Montagen, werde natuerlich davon berichten!


----------



## Grüni (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> beißt am besten auf tauwurm an feinen posen oder grundmontagen
> 
> an krautigen stellen im flachwasser oft anzutreffen
> 
> ...


fange sehr gut schleie an seerosen, beißen auf mais oder auch auf maden, aber sehr vorsichtig, bis der biss richtig sitzt kann es sehr lange dauern, also bitte die ruhe bewahren.


----------



## tenchhunter (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Montage:
beim Schleienangeln benutze ich immer eine abgewandelte Form der Liftmontage, dass ich den Köder ruhig präsentieren kann. Hierfür ziehe ich zuerst einen Stopper auf die 20'er ( bei viel Kraut auch gerne eine 25'er) Hauptschnur. Danach folgt ein unbebleiter Stickwaggler (1-2 gr.), der mithilfe eines weiteren Schnurstoppers zu Feststellpose wird. Dann Fädle ich ein extra leichtes Grundblei (2-3gr) auf die Hauptschnur. Dann kannste entweder einen wirbel mit Vorfach anknoten oder das blei mit einem Gummistopper bremsen und den Haken dierekt an die Schnur knoten ( Vorteil: die vorfachlänge ist variabel). Das ganze wird dann übertief eingestellt, sodass sich die pose beim Einkurbeln der Schnur aufstellen wird. Am liebsten benutze ich Haken der größe 10.
Jede etwas stärkere Matchrute (wg. um 25-40 gr.) und einer Länge um 3,6 m, bestückt mit einer 2000'er Rolle ist für diese Art der Angelei bestens geeignet.

Köder:
Als Köder kommen viele Dinge in Frage. Die Pallette reicht von Maden bis hin zu kleinen bis mittelgroßen boilies.
Dei meisten Schleien jedoch habe ich auf wurm, insbesonders auf Mistwürmer erbeutet. Machen einem jedoch viele weißfische das leben schwer, ist es besser auf einen halben Tauwurm umzusteigen, so lassen sich wenigstens kleine Rotaugen weitestgehend vermeiden.

Anfutter:
Zum einen ist zu sagen, dass Schleien, im Gegensatz zum karpfen andere fische nicht vom Futterplatz vertreiben, daher ist es sinnvoller, statt kiloweise stippfutter ins wasser zu kippen lieber 2 oder 3 Hände voll des Köders mit dem man angelt ins Wasser zu geben. Zerschnittene Würmer haben sich hier als besonders erfolgreich erwiesen.
Zum anderen ist sowieso schwierig Schleien an einen Platz zu locken.Vielmehr kommt es darauf an, das du auf den festen Fressrouten, den sog. Schleienstraßen angelst. diese findest du am besten indem du einfach mal in deinem Gewässer nach keinen Gründel*bläschen* Ausschau hältst.

Viel Petri bei deiner nächsten Schleiensitzung!!!


----------



## mrmayo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also die meisten meiner Schleien hab ich gefangen wenn ich nicht geziehl auf sie geangelt habe.
Meistens beim Feedern mit monofiler 12 er Vorfach und 18 er Haken.Als Köder kamen immer Maden zum Einsatz.
Die Tageszeit spielt zumindest bei unsrem Gewässer keine Grosse Rolle .Konnte gute Schleien Nachmittags als auch in der Abend-bzw Morgendämmerrung fangen.

Wenn ich geziehlt auf Schleie ansitze kommt meisten ein Tauwurm  an leichter Posenmontage zum Einsatz.Die grossen Exemplare können so nen Dicken Wurm mühelos verputzen.


----------



## toller-hecht14 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also ich schwöre auf maden für schleien an der posenmontage das ist am einfachsten finde ich ich nehme dann meistens n 10er haken oder 8er kommt drauf an ob ich auf größere oder kleinere angeln möchte also die großen beisen bei mir auf n  Tauwurm am 4er haken ich weiß das hört  sich krass an aber is gut so find ich, da hat man auch das problem nciht das zum beispiel rotaugen oder so anbeisen die können mit der zeit nämlich ziemlich nervig werden wenn ihr wisst was ich meine...ansonsten kann man das ganze auch auf grund probieren...allerdings sind bisse auf der pose besser zu verwerten da sie wirklcih sehr scheu sind...Wenn ich an einem mir neuen see bin werfe ich einfach mal 2ruten mit pose rein und da wo ich n biss krieg sind meistens auch noch mehr da schleien öfters in schwärmen unterwegs sind...


----------



## fish - hunter (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Danke für alle bisherigen Informationen, und ich kann nur nochmal sagen, es dürfen und sollen noch mehr werden.

Sollten Informationen doppelt vorkommen macht das gar nichts.
Wer was über Schleien weiß, bitte raus damit!#6


----------



## Jens0883 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Sehr schöne Idee.
@ Toller-Hecht: Dein Text ist unlesbar! Ein paar Satzzeichen waren schon fein.


----------



## Eierlikoer (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Wenn ich auf Schleie gehe, fische ich immer gaaanz nah am Ufer. Nah heißt höchstens 3m draußen. Außerdem werfe ich meistens an eine Flachstelle, bei der man bis zum Grund sieht, eine Hand voll Mais aus. Manchmal kommen die Schleien bis direkt vor die Füße und schlürfen ein Körnchen nach dem anderen auf. Dann brauch man ihnen nur noch ein einzelnes Maiskorn vors Maul ziehen und kann sie auf Sicht fangen.
Ansonsten viele zerschnittene Würmer oder, wenn viele Barsche da sind, viele Caster und Mais. Dann muss man nur noch auf die kleinen Bläschen und Schlammwölkchen warten #6


----------



## ^nik^ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

hey,so wie die meisten von euch fische ich bei uns am see mit leichter pose auf schleie, aber nicht sehr erfolgreich^^.ich habe gehört das es mit einer schwingspitze gut gehen soll, aber ich weiß nicht wie die montage gebunden wird ,welche köder .......
könnte das mir bitte jemand erklären?
lg nik


----------



## fish - hunter (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, was ist eine Schwingspitze, wie funktioniert sie und das wichtigste, ist diese Montage wirklich zum Schleienangeln geeignet?|rolleyes

Alle erfahrenen Schleienangler sind gebeten ihr Wissen zu teilen!|supergri

Danke


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo,... Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Schleien Thread!
Also ich fische in der regel mit zwei 270cm Ruten am Schilf auf Grund. Dabei versuche ich so nah wie möglich ans schilf zu werfen... ca 20cm nah dran!

Montage is uper easy: auf die hauptschnur kommt ein kleiner wirbel... (in diesen wird später das grundblei gehängt) ein stopper vor den knoten an dem dann der 2 wirbel hängt. der stopper befindet sich also zwischen dem freibeweglichem wirbel auf der hauptschnur und dem angeknoteten wirbel am ende der hauptschnur... der stopper wird dann über den knotenansatz geschoben damit sich der freilauf wirbel nicht im knoten verheddert...! dann kommt ein ca. 60cm langes vorfach mit nem wurmhaken bestückt in den wirbel...

Die rute wird dann auf 2 Rutenhalter gelegt und zwischen Rolle und ersten Rutenring wird dann ein "überraschungsei" in die schnur gehängt (dazu forme ich einen kleinen haken aus blumendrat und stekce ihn durch ein kleines loch im "Ü-Ei"). FERTIG!!

Posenmontage ist jedoch auch sehr geeignet! (Stachelschweinpose)

Köder bei mir ganz klar WURM... (Laubwurm oder Mistwurm)



Morgen früh strate ich mal wieder einen versuch! Hoffe mal dass sich das wetter einigermaßen hält!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also meine Montage zum Grundangeln mit Schwing- und Zitterspitze sieht ein wenig anders aus. Zum Einhängen des Tiroler Holzes oder Futterkorbes benutze ich einen kleinen Feederboom der aber, und jetzt kommt das wichtigste!, nicht von einem Wirbel o.ä.#d gestoppt wird sondern von zwei festsitzenden Gummistoppern. Das hat folgenden Grund: Das Vorfach ist eine Nummer schwächer als die Hauptschnur und nur 25 cm lang. Beissen die Schleien jetzt ruckartig und die Bisse sind nicht zu verwerten schiebe ich die Stopper stückchenweise hoch, im Extremfall wenn die Fische gierig sind bis zu einem Meter um ihnen mehr Spielraum zu geben.#6 Ist dagegen der Köder ausgelutscht ohne das der Biss zu sehen war bzw. der Biss war zu zaghaft zum Anschlagen, schiebe ich die Stopper wieder Richtung Haken. So macht man aus schlechten Bissen gute.
Praktisch ein längenvariables Vorfach.|bla:

Ziemlich trockener Stoff. Ich hoffe ihr hattet Lust bis zum Ende zu lesen.:q


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Bin grad zurück vom Angeln... Ergebniss ein schöner Angelmorgen mit 1ner 31cm Tinca... gefangen auf Tauwurm an der Stachelschweinpose,...! Beifang 2 Barsche,...Super viel Alarm am Angelplatz... blasen ohne ende... aber halt nur 1 fang... aber über den freu ich mich^^ #6


----------



## fish - hunter (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

@.:taktlos_prs:.
Petri zu deiner Schleie. 
Auf welche Montage und Köder konntest du sie letztendlich überlisten?

Wenn du grad Lust und Zeit hast wäre eine Skizze von der zuvor beschriebenen Grundmontage sehr hilfreich.
|rolleyes


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Klar kein Problem:


----------



## Ente14 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

eine grundmontage mit 20gr 8er wurmhaken und ein halben tauwurm aufgezogen

und an flachen krautstellen


----------



## Matchfischer (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ham beim Ansitzt gestern auch 2 Schleien gefangen. Ham erst Rotaugen gestippt und irgendwann wurds weniger und ruhiger und dann  ham wa so um 9 die erste gefangen. Auf 1 made. Die 2 auf Laubwurm auf Grund. Ham mit braunem stippfutter geangelt.


----------



## fish - hunter (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Glückwunsch zu den Schleien.


@.:taktlos_prs:.
danke für die super Skizze.#6


----------



## blue1887 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



.:taktlos_prs:. schrieb:


> Klar kein Problem:


moin,so mache ich es auch ,einfach und gut ,10 Gramm Blei und 6-8 Haken ,Wurm,perfekt,konnte Freitag am Vereinssee 1 Schlei von 41 cm verhaften,auf Karpfen angle ich übrigens genau so,4 Haken ,3-4 Maisstücke rauf,klappt bestens,ebenfalls am Freitag noch 2 Karpfen von 47 und 51 cm,leider heute nur Regen hier in Schleswig -Holstein.
Grüsse Thorsten


----------



## Eierlikoer (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo!
Habe vorgestern mal wieder eine überlisten können - 41cm hatte sie. Habe so gefischt: Geschlossener Futterkorb, darin ein paar Maiskörner, einige Maden und Mistwürmer. Als Köder 3 Maiskörner. Einfach mitten ins Kraut geschmissen und 10 Minuten später schlug die Schwingspitze aus. Das war Morgens um 10, bis abends ging dann nix mehr.


----------



## fish - hunter (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Petri an alle Schleienfänger.

Die Infos sind bis jetzt alle gut, zu Montagen und Köder war da bereits einiges dabei.#6

Wie wäre es mit Lebensgewohnheiten und Verhaltensweißen?!:g
Also wer was darüber weiß bitte ausführlich berichten. 
Das können natürlich auch nur eigene Beobachtungen sein. 

Trotzdem bitte nur reine Infos, zum diskutieren sind andere Themen da!

Danke


----------



## Shadow_494 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Montage: feine Posenmontage mit 1g Pose. Ganz einfach Tiefe ausloten, dann Schnurstopper richtig dazu einstellen und etwas überbleien, damit nur sehr wenig von der Antennne zu sehen ist.

Futter: (bei diesem Futter hat man oft andere Weissfische als Beifänge) Paniermehl, Haferflocken zum Binden, der Hakenköder und ganz wichtig ist ZIMT (ist der absolute Schleienkiller)
oder einfach zerschnittene Würmer

Köder: entweder Maden, oder Würmer (um die Beifänge zu schmälern). Ein Mix ist oft auch fängig!


----------



## fish - hunter (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo an alle Schleienfans,

ich war gestern an unserem Vereinsgewässer, leider konnte ich auf Made/Mais nicht einmal einen Biss einer Schleie erahnen. |kopfkrat

Habe aber auch nicht angefüttert. Ist dies absolut notwendig? 
Welche Mischungen benutzt ihr und in welcher Form schmeißt ihr diese ins Wasser?

Jetzt seit ihr Experten gefragt!!:q

Danke schon mal


----------



## Matchfischer (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also zu den Gewohnheiten: bei einem Tiefen Baggersee von usnserm Verein habe ich beide male wo ich zum guckn da war Schleien um 9 Uhr abends fressn sehn und auch beide male an dem ich an dem see angeln war um 9 Uhr Schleien gefangen. 
Gibt es bei euch auch so bestimmt uhrzeiten an dem Die schleien sehr aktiv sind?


----------



## fish - hunter (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also bei uns am See ist das sehr ähnlich, nur habe ich es noch nie so wirklich an jenen Stellen und zu einer bestimmten Zeit versucht. Ich sammle ja noch Infos, und werde es demnächst  mal machen.#6

Kann es also tatsächlich sein, dass Schleien einen gewissen Tagesablauf einhalten und außer diesen Zeiten nicht sehr aktiv sind, und somit auch kaum an den Haken zu bekommen.|kopfkrat

Wie schon so oft bitte ich alle die was wissen sich mitzuteilen!!:q

Danke


----------



## Bonifaz (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo

Ich angle meist in einem keinen Tümpel, der im Schnitt nur ca. 1m tief ist. Hab dort schon über 2 pfd. gefangen, vermute aber noch größere. Ich angle ausschließlich mit Pose und beködere meist mit Tauwurm. Anfüttern ist vor dem Angeln mit 1 Hand vol zerschnittener Tauwürmer.
Dort beißen die Schleien eigentlich erst mit einsetzen der Dunkelheit, tagsüber gibts kaum mal fänge. Dann beißen sie aber auch zügig, ohne so viel zu nibbeln. Ich angle auch meist in einem "Engpass" wo sie eigentlich entlang ziehen müssen. An dieser stelle ist es nur ca. 2m breit, sonst ist der kleine see 10-12 m breit. 
soweit erstmal.....


----------



## Matchfischer (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also ich denke mal das Schleien wie andere fische zu bestimmten zeiten aktiver sind aber das wichtigste is das Gewässer. Wollte schon immer mal ne schleie fangen aber hat nie geklappt. War dann an einem Baggersee von unserem Verein und habe gemerkt das es ein gutes schlein Gewässer ist und die Fische um 9 uhr abends besonders aktiv sind. Also wenns nicht klappt mal was ganz anderes ausprobieren .


----------



## fish - hunter (1. August 2008)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo nochmal an Alle,

der Informationsfluss scheint wohl ein wenig ins stocken geraten zu sein.|bigeyes
Das kann unmöglich alles sein was das Anglerboard über Schleien weiß. Ich bin fest überzeugt es liegt nur daran, dass die Themen im Sumpf des Forums versinken, ansonsten würde sich hier viel mehr Wissen anhäufen.:g

Ich versuchs nochmal, bitte alle irgendwie mit der Schleie in Verbindung zu bringenden Infos hier in dieses Thema!!
Danke!!


----------



## ZebraZ1 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hey,

ich fange Schleien meistens so bis 11°° morgens.
Allerdings lief es vor kurzen auch in der Dämmerung sehr gut.
Die richtig dicken fange ich direkt in den Seerosen.
Anfüttern muß sehr fein angegangen werden.1-2 Hände 
Maden ( ich bevorzuge Pinkies) voll in die Seerosen hinein,
danach eine 2-3g Pose mit dünner Antenne hinterher.
Die Antenne laß ich nur einen Hauch aus dem Wasser (je nach Wind).Die Rute eine 6m Matschrute 2000er Rolle mit einer 20er Hauptschnur und einem kurzschenkligen 10er-12er Haken.Gut Erfolge habe ich auch mit in Vanille gekochte Saatkartoffel gemacht.Bei dieser Mehtode hat es aber auch schon 2mal gekracht weil ein Karpfen sich die Kartoffel reingesaugt hat.Die sind so in die Rosen geschossen,das die Büten abgefallen sind.Ich habe beide gehakt und beide verloren. das ist eben das Risiko bei dieser Angelart.:m


Petri MFG Dieter


----------



## pedda (10. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ich angel sehr gerne mit feinen ruten und 50g festblei. köder sind dann 2 hartmaiskörner.


----------



## strawinski (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> Der Biss kann einen wirklich den letzten Nerv rauben, wenn man ein bisschen angefüttert hat, frisst sie nach dem Hakenköder direkt weiter und die Pose wandert und wackelt aber von untergehen oder einem Abzug keine Spur. Wenn dann noch die Barsche an den Würmen zupfen weis man überhaupt nicht mehr anschlagen oder abwarten :q


 
genau und wenn du dich endlich freust, hast nen dicken Klodeckel dran...so wie ich gestern....


----------



## ZebraZ1 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hey,
auch das gehört zum fischen. Es macht auch Spass wenn man eine dicken Klodeckel an der Rute hat.Sicher wäre der Zielfisch erfreulicher. ich hatte das selbe Problem. Wie fütterst Du an?? Du mußt wenn du auf Schleie fischt umdenken.Ich fütter nur zu Beging 1-2 Händchen Maden pur besser noch Pinkies direkt an der Seerosenkante an. Bloß keine Futtermischung,das zieht nur kleine Weisfische und vor allen Brassen an.Dann ganz fein an oder direkt in die Seerosen.Du wirst sehen,du wirst Erfolg haben (siehe meine Fotos und Beiträge).Riskiere auch mal kurz vor der Dunkelheit ein Besuch in den Seerosen.#6

Petri MFG Dieter


PS. Fisch nicht zu weit draußen,der Fisch steht meist dort wo es keiner vermutet.


----------



## strawinski (12. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



ZebraZ1 schrieb:


> Die richtig dicken fange ich direkt in den Seerosen.
> Anfüttern muß sehr fein angegangen werden.1-2 Hände
> Maden ( ich bevorzuge Pinkies) voll in die Seerosen hinein,
> danach eine 2-3g Pose mit dünner Antenne hinterher.
> Die Antenne laß ich nur einen Hauch aus dem Wasser (je nach Wind).Die Rute eine 6m Matschrute 2000er Rolle mit einer 20er Hauptschnur und einem kurzschenkligen 10er-12er Haken.


 
Wie um Gottsteswillen bekommst du denn die aus den Seerosen raus



ZebraZ1 schrieb:


> Gut Erfolge habe ich auch mit in Vanille gekochte Saatkartoffel gemacht.


 
Das hab ich schonmal gehört. Auch Bittermandel soll sehr gut sein
Aber wenn du nur Maden reinwirfst, ziehst du doch auch kleinfische an.
Als futtermischung nehme ich ein eingeweichtes Weisbrot mit Schleieinfutter und dosenmais, erbsen und Maden...Hab ich aus nem Schleienvideo. aber erst einmal probiert. wie du schon sagst "Brasseeeeeeen"
Aber Freitag nehme ich meinen Spezialistenknüppel und geh in die Seerosen.....
aber nur, wenn du verrätst, wie du die aus den Seerosen nudelst.
Ich bin mit Boot, also beste Voraussetzungen.


----------



## ZebraZ1 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hey,
such Dir eine Stelle wo die Seerose eine kleine Bucht hat.
Nun setzt Du die Pose genau an die innere Kante der Seerosen.Geh so nah wie möglich an den Seerosenrand.
So braucht die Schleie die Deckung nicht verlassen.
Danach ein paar schöne Maden hinterher.Ich habe auch schon mit Erfolg super kleine Mistwürmer aus dem Komposthaufen zum anfüttern genommen.Sicher lockts Du auch kleine an,aber glaube mir es wird nicht lange dauern und du wirst am Biß sehen wer da unten der Herr ist.
Laß ihr beim Biß schön Zeit.Wenn du sie geharkt hast gib ihr keine Möglichkeit in die Seerose zu ballern.Führe sie schön aus der Seerosenbucht raus in den Kescher.Hört sich leicht an,aber glaube mir,ich habe auch schon viel Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück. Laß mal hören wie es gelaufen ist.



MFG Dieter


----------



## Dunraven (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



ZebraZ1 schrieb:


> aber glaube mir,ich habe auch schon viel Lehrgeld bezahlt.



Du oder die Schleien die mit abgerissener Montage im Maul in den Seerosen festsaßen? 
Sorry aber die Aussage klingt eben danach als sei Dir oft eine abgerissen bis es klappte, und das Lehrgeld geht dann eher auf die Schleien.


----------



## ZebraZ1 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo,
ich fische seid 30 Jahren und setze fast jeden Fang nach wiegen und Größe schonend zurück.Das Lehrgeld was ich meinte ,bezog sich auf den zu frühen Anschlag.
Ich fische sehr fein und nicht wie andere mit Bomben sicherer Montage wo man nach den haken die kompl.Seerosenbank samt Fisch ans Ufer zieht. Von den 9 Schleien die ich in der letzten Woche gefangen habe,führte ich alle aus dem Kraut ohne eine zu verlieren.Es tut mir leid wenn es den Eindruck erweckt hat,das ich auf Kosten des Tieres alles Riskiere.


MFG Dieter


----------



## strawinski (13. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ich denke, du musst dich nicht entschuldigen, nur weil hier jemand kritik anbringen will....jeder der angelt weiß, das bei jedem ausgeschlitzten oder nicht geakten fisch wunden, schmerzen und der Tod ev. folgt. also sollen die angler nicht so haben, weil schon die tierquälerei mit dem aufziehen der made beginnt....was soll eigentlich immer die tierschutzmacke. sind hier nur veterinäre?????


----------



## Dunraven (14. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> jeder der angelt weiß, das bei jedem  ausgeschlitzten oder nicht geakten fisch wunden, schmerzen und der Tod  ev. folgt. also sollen die angler nicht so haben, weil schon die  tierquälerei mit dem aufziehen der made beginnt....was soll eigentlich  immer die tierschutzmacke. sind hier nur veterinäre?????



Sorry aber bei solchen Aussagen wie Deiner strawinski kommt mir das  kalte :v. Ich bin Angler und damit auch Umweltschützer und  Naturfreund. Wenn es für Dich ok ist wenn Dir die Fische dauernd  abreißen weil Du ja viel zu fein, oder an Stellen wo Du sie nicht wirklich kontrollieren kannst, fischen willst, dann ist das einfach  nur beschämend. #d Und zu sagen man soll sich nicht so haben wenn deshalb Fische elendig verrecken ist für mich ohne Worte. 

Klar kommt es immer mal wieder vor das ein nicht geplanter Fisch den Köder nimmt oder ein Fisch in ein nicht entdecktes Hindernis gerät. Das bleibt nicht aus. Aber es ist eben ein riesen Unterschied ob das mal ab und an als unglücklicher Zufall passiert oder ob man sowas regelmäßig bewusst in Kauf nimmt, und danach hörte es sich halt an. So ein rücksichtsloses Verhalten regt mich halt auf, und auch Leute die sowas dann gutheißen. Das sind die Leute die für das schlechte Image der Angler sorgen und dafür das dann an einigen Gewässern nicht mehr gefischt werden darf, denn das Verhalten solcher Idioten wird dann auf alle bezogen.

Du hattest ihn doch selbst gefragt wie er sie aus den Seerosen raus bekommt. Seine Antwort war 





> Wenn du sie geharkt hast gib ihr keine Möglichkeit in die Seerose zu  ballern.Führe sie schön aus der Seerosenbucht raus in den Kescher.Hört  sich leicht an,aber glaube mir,ich habe auch schon viel Lehrgeld  bezahlt.


So wie das da steht sagt es doch keine Möglichkeit geben in die Seerosen zu kommen, das ist aber schwer und er hat schon viel Lehrgeld gezahlt (was aus dem Zusammenhang halt schließen ließt das sie rein sind und nicht über den Kescher=abgerissen). 

@ZebraZ1: Das es anders gemeint war freut mich, aber aus der Aussage war nicht zu erkennen das sich das Lehrgeld auf den Anhieb bezog. Und wie schon gesagt mich :v es an wenn jemand meint es macht ja nichts wenn der Fisch halt dauernd abreißt. Das ich Dich da falsch verstanden habe und es nicht so war freut mich deshalb. Es war aber eben sehr leicht anders zu verstehen, eben weil die Frage na nicht die war wie man den Anhieb setzt sondern wie man den Fisch da überhaupt in den Kescher bekommt (also aus den Seerosen raus).


----------



## strawinski (14. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

irgendwie haste meinen kommetar nicht verstande! Wenn jeder angler auch ein tierschützer wäre (Umwelt- und Naturschutz gehört hier wohl nicht hin) dürfte kein Angler existieren...Ab Beginn des anhakens des Lebendköters beginnt die Tierquälerei...."Quäle nie ein Tier zum Scherz, denn es fühlt wie du den schmerz".....
Auf dem weg zum Fischbraten zuhause, hast du dann 10 Würmer, 3 verangelte getötet...Was ist daran tierliebhaberei? Dann mütest du wie ein amazonasindianer mit dem dreizack genau den fisch spießen, der vor dir steht....Ihr verängt alle, das jedes lebewesen zählt...
wenn schon ehrlichkeit, dann ncht verdrängen oder selbst einreden, das nur der sauber gehakte fisch zählt.


----------



## ZebraZ1 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo,
sorry für meinen nicht eindeutigen Kommentar. Ich bin als neues Angelboard Mitglied davon ausgegangen das es in diesem Forum eine Selbstverständlichkeit sei mit Vernunft und Achtung zum Wohl des Fisches zu handeln.Um die Sache nun eindeutig zu klären betone ich noch einmal das ich nicht direkt sondern am Seerosenrand fische so das ich einen geharkten Fisch noch sicher fhren kann.Ich bin nämlich auch ein Naturfreund der in Beißpausen den Müll anderer Kollegen sammle,die nach dem Fischen alles liegen lassen.Ich hoffe das Thema ist damit geklärt und wir können nun weiter Fachsimpeln.


MFG Dieter


----------



## strawinski (15. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

wisst ihr was ich nicht verstehe?  hab mir nun zig videos über schleienageln angesehen...alle tagsüber. und alle gehen einfach an nen see mit anfüttern oder auch nicht und werfen montagen mit futterkorb oder feder aus. daran fast nur mais. nicht an der serosenkante, sondern ziemlich einfach in den see hinein....ich habs noch nicht probiert aber villeicht sollte das man mal. 
auch habe ich videos von tauchern esehen, die schleien verfolgt haben. tagsüber. die sind einfach im see rumgeschwommen und haben gegründelt. also nix mit verstecken in den seerosen....wie hab ich dies alles zu verstehen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> wisst ihr was ich nicht verstehe?  hab mir nun zig videos über schleienageln angesehen...alle tagsüber. und alle gehen einfach an nen see mit anfüttern oder auch nicht und werfen montagen mit futterkorb oder feder aus. daran fast nur mais. nicht an der serosenkante, sondern ziemlich einfach in den see hinein....ich habs noch nicht probiert aber villeicht sollte das man mal.
> auch habe ich videos von tauchern esehen, die schleien verfolgt haben. tagsüber. die sind einfach im see rumgeschwommen und haben gegründelt. also nix mit verstecken in den seerosen....wie hab ich dies alles zu verstehen?



Ganz einfach..das viele Schleien an Stellen gefangen werden die du im Leben nicht als klassische Schleienstelle ansehen würdest...Zufallstreffer mt System !
Beine besten Schleien gingen mir im Fluss als (angenehme)Beifänge beim Karpfenangeln an die Montagen.

An der Stelle hätte ich alles an Fisch vermutet..nur keine Schleien.Nahezu null Bewuchs am harten Grund hinter der Strömungskante.Tinca vermutete ich(aber auch etliche Schleienspezis) immer im"Bilderbuchfangplatz"Teichrosenfeld innerhalb der Buhne,von wegen schützendes Dach über dem hübschen,grünen Kopf..Pustekuchen.
Und dann lief es auch mit der Feeder..nix mit vorsichtigen Bissen,das ähnelte schon Barbenbissen..rumms,hängt und Gas..|bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> wisst ihr was ich nicht verstehe?  hab mir nun zig videos über schleienageln angesehen...alle tagsüber. und alle gehen einfach an nen see mit anfüttern oder auch nicht und werfen montagen mit futterkorb oder feder aus. daran fast nur mais. nicht an der serosenkante, sondern ziemlich einfach in den see hinein....ich habs noch nicht probiert aber villeicht sollte das man mal.
> auch habe ich videos von tauchern esehen, die schleien verfolgt haben. tagsüber. die sind einfach im see rumgeschwommen und haben gegründelt. also nix mit verstecken in den seerosen....wie hab ich dies alles zu verstehen?




Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass für solch einen Videodreh immer Gewässer mit einem überdurchschnittlich hohen Zielfischbestand(nicht nur Schleienvideos) besucht werden.

Wo viele Fische, da viele Bisse.

Leider sind diese "Vorführungen" nicht immer eins zu eins übertragbar auf normale Gewässer.

Trotzdem fängt man Schleien nicht nur an klassischen Stellen.

An den Gewässern, die ich auf Schleien beangelt habe, stellte ich, bis auf zwei Ausnahmen, nie fest, dass Schleien "Futterwege" benutzen.

Man kann sie mit etwas Futter praktisch überall hin locken.

Die zwei Ausnahmen waren extrem verkrautete Teiche, die den Fischen nur wenige krautfreie "Strassen" liessen.
Da konnte man sie fangen, und nirgendwo anders.
Sie gründelten nur in den freien Bereichen, auch wenn ich glaube, dass sie sich zum Ruhen ins Dickicht verzogen.
Angeln wäre dort ohnehin nicht möglich gewesen.|rolleyes


----------



## strawinski (16. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ja mir ist es mal wichtig auch die erfahrungen zu klären, die abweichend von allen erlebnissen sind. logisch das die videos nicht an einem tag gedreht werden und das es mühsam ist im freien gewässer sie zu finden. aber gerade weil es so abweichend jeder meinung ist. gut die karpfen wandern ja auch durch die gegend und lassen sich vom futter überlisten. ob nun die schleie aufgrund ihres geruchssinnes das futters aufsucht oder nur dran vorbeischwimmt müßte mal hinterfragt werden..was in den filmen immer wieder auftaucht, ist das sie tagsüber einzeln wandern und abdens in gruppe...
nach meinungen von experten ist die schleie der fisch der in fast allen kleineren geschlossenen seen,teichen vorkommt...unverwüstlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja mir ist es mal wichtig auch die erfahrungen zu klären, die abweichend von allen erlebnissen sind. logisch das die videos nicht an einem tag gedreht werden und das es mühsam ist im freien gewässer sie zu finden. aber gerade weil es so abweichend jeder meinung ist. gut die karpfen wandern ja auch durch die gegend und lassen sich vom futter überlisten. ob nun die schleie aufgrund ihres geruchssinnes das futters aufsucht oder nur dran vorbeischwimmt müßte mal hinterfragt werden..was in den filmen immer wieder auftaucht, ist das sie tagsüber einzeln wandern und abdens in gruppe...
> nach meinungen von experten ist die schleie der fisch der in fast allen kleineren geschlossenen seen,teichen vorkommt...unverwüstlich.



Naja..."nur dran vorbeischwimmen"glaub ich nicht so recht..vermute(!) mal das diese ungewöhnlichen(zumindest in Anglers Augen) Fangplätze eh mehr oder weniger von den Fischen aufgesucht werden.Und sie dann halt auf die Leckerlies stossen.Zugroute,Flaniermeile?Die Fische sind da nur WIR vermuten sie dort nicht weil wir uns zuerst auf die Lehrbuchplätze konzentrieren ? Und über sein Zuhause inkl.Vorgarten ist der Fisch ja meist besser informiert

Ansonsten wäre Angeln ja auch langweilig ?!


----------



## bream94 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

weiß nicht ob´s schon gesagt wurde,aber Schleien mögen ( bezogen auf Pulverfutter) ein trockenes Futter dass sehr fest zusammengedrückt ist. Sie mögen einfach wie der Futterball langsam zerfällt.Dass hat mir ein sehr guter und erfahrener Angler erzählt.#6
mfg


----------



## strawinski (17. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

einfach ne kleine brausetablette mit reinlegen...dnn kann man weite werfen und es zwerfällt gut.


----------



## Dunraven (17. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Aber er will ja das es langsam zerfällt. Die Tablette beschleunigt es ja. Wobei ich glaube das sie sich auch nicht beschweren wenn sie einen Teppich finden statt einem fetten Klos. 

Das einfachst Futter ist immer noch Mais pürieren und mit Paniermehl oder Futter binden damit man Ballen formen kann. Super Duftspur, nicht zu sättigend und klebt auch gut.


----------



## strawinski (17. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

stimmt, nehem alles zurück...hast vollkommen recht villeicht zum abdunkeln ein wenig kakaopulver mit rein


----------



## forellenschreck (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

hallo,

ich will mich zum ersten mal an den Schleien versuchen und hab dazu eine ehemalige Kiesgrube mit gutem Schleienbestand ausgesucht, dass auch mal m bisschen tiefer ist, aber auch Schilfufer hat. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp zum Anfüttern geben? Ich hab nämlich keine Zeit beziehungsweise möglichkeit im vorraus zu dem See zu fahren um anzufüttern. Nutzt es, währende dem Angeln anzufüttern oder vertreibt das die Fische eher?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Es vertreibt sie nicht.

Bei einem grossen Weissfischbestand allerdings, macht viel Futter wenig Sinn.

Schleien meiden überbevölkerte Futterplätze.

Kommen also viele Rotaugen, -federn und besonders Brassen(!) vor, verzichte auf pulverförmige Lockstoffe!

Dann einfach ab und zu eine Hand voll Dosenmais um die Pose verteilen.

Falls Weissfischschwärme kommen, verlieren sie schnell das Interesse und auf dem Platz ist wieder Ruhe.

Wenn du schon Schleien sehen konntest, weisst du wo es sich lohnt zu angeln.#6


----------



## Zander96_HH (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hey,
Ich habe leider noch nicht so viele Schleien gefangen,aber schon einige vor dem Kescher verloren beim Köderfisch Stippen |evil:

Also wen ich es probiere nehm ich eine Matchrute mti einem wurfgewicht bis 15g eine 0,14er mono hauptschnur und ein vorfach zwischen 0,10 und 0.12mm. Als haken nehm ich zum fischen mit mais und kleinen Würmern größe 14-18 und zum fischen mit tauwurm größe 10

Die Posenmontage ist entweder eine normale waggler montage mit 3g Waggler der eine sehr lange antenne hat oder eine Stippmontage mit 3gummis und einer pose zwischen 0,8 und 1,2g

Beim fischen mit der Winkelpicker nehm ich die selben haken und schnüre,fissche aber eine Laufbleimontage mit Wirbel und ohne "Anti-Tangle" Boom 

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also ich nicht.

Zum gezielten Ansitz auf (möglichst grosse) Schleien kommt mit nichts dünner als 0,18er Mono und kleiner als 12er Haken an Geschirr.

Grosse Schleien sind gute Kämpfer und mit einem zu langen Drill, an zu leichtem Zeug, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit den Fisch zu verlieren.

Mag ja sein, das man am 0,10er Vorfach länger "Drillfreude" hat.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Saisonbeginn!

Drum hol ich das ganze noch mal nach oben.

Hab auch gleich eine Frage:

Es ist ein Luxusproblem:
In den Altwassern, in denen ich z.Z. fische wimmelt es vor (Satz)Karpfen...
Hab heute ganz sparsam mit Semmelbröseln und passiertem Mais angefüttert, nach einer Stunde waren sie da!

Alle paar Minuten ein Karpfen. Alle um die 45cm rum. Mit einer Rute rund zehn Stück in zwei Stunden! :q
Das macht zwar auch Laune, aber mit den Schleien seh ich da schwarz...

Drin sind genug.
Hab auch versucht mit freier Leine (mit einem BB Schrot) auf Sicht zu angeln, indem ich geziehlt die aufsteigenden Schleienblässchen angeworfen hab. 
Leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Hat da jemand ein paar Tricks auf Lager? 

Petri Heil!


----------



## strawinski (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ich glaube da mußte auf wurm oder made oder beides wechseln. villeicht hilfts


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Nen Köder zu finden, der die Schleien rausfiltert, dürfte etwas schwierig sein. Versuch mit 'ner Garnele inkl. Schale wäre evtl. möglich, Karpfen hab ich darauf noch nicht erwischt, aber Schleien. Wobei: die Satzis fressen einfach alles...

Probier doch mal mitten im Gemüse zu fischen, da sind die Chancen für die Schleien wohl besser.

Oder: die alte Entkrautungsnummer. Mit ´ner Harke am Seil den Boden aufwühlen und Kraut rausreissen und sofort den Köder an die Stelle. Sensibelchen Schleie steht da tatsächlich drauf und die Karpfen + alles andere sollten sich wohl zunächst erst mal verdrücken.


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wobei: die Satzis fressen einfach alles...
> .



Hi,
das ist leider das Problem :q
Garnele ist bei uns ein super Karpfenköder 
Zudem , wenn Futter am Platz liegt vertreiben selbst kleine Satzis die Schleien.
Aber einen Trumpf hätte man noch , keine Ahnung wie das bei dir in den Altwassern aussieht , bei mir ziehen die Schleien zu festen Zeiten ihre Freßstrassen entlang und dann sind die in der Überzahl 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also bei mir schwimmen die Schleien auch oft regelmässig bestimmte Stellen an.
Sie sind sich aber nicht zu fein auch mal einen Abstecher woanders hin zu machen wenn man füttert.

Das ist genau das Problem. Wo Futter liegt sind Karpfen nicht weit.
Also nicht füttern oder nur mit einige zerhackten Würmern oder wenigen Maden, Maiskörner direkt um die Pose.

Wenn die Karpfen kommen, verlieren ebenso schnell wieder das Interesse und dann beissen die Schleien wieder . . .:m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Danke für die Antworten!

Damit das die Satzkarpfen sich auf alles stürzen, habt Ihr völlig recht. Maden lieben sie und auf Mistwurm gehen sie natürlich auch...

Kraut ist noch keines zu erkennen, aber den Boden ein bisschen aufwühlen kann ich ja mal versuchen.

Hab auch an eine Ablenkungsfütterung gedacht:
Vom Angelplatz aus in eine Richtung auf Schleien angeln, den Platz nur ganz dezent mit ein paar Würmern anfüttern und in der anderen Richtung die Karpfen ordentlich füttern...

Aber der Schlüssel zu den Tincas scheit ja vor allem in der Kenntniss ihre Straßen zu liegen...

Wie finde ich die denn am schnellsten?
Durch stundenlanges beobachten und auf Schleienbläschen achten, vermute ich?!?
Da war heut leider fast nichts zu erkennen, auch die Karpfen waren eher passiv. Hatte aber nur eine Stunde Zeit.

Die Altwasser sind geschlossen und "ordentlich" ausgebaggert. Flachere Zonen fehlen leider anscheinend (ich fische das erste Jahr da).
Da sie aber relativ klein sind (100-200m lang max.10-15m breit) sollten die richtigen Stellen ja zu finden sein...
An ein paar Stellen liegt Holz in Wasser, da liegt der Wurm dann sicher nicht völlig verkehrt, oder?

Die Blässchen tauchen aber ziemlich verteilt überall auf. 

Ich weiß daß große Bereiche im Sommer mit Seerosen zugewachsen sind.
Ist das um die Jahreszeit auch schon interressant, oder bevorzugen sie jetzt noch andere Standorte? 

Grüße,
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Udo561 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich weiß daß große Bereiche im Sommer mit Seerosen zugewachsen sind.
> Ist das um die Jahreszeit auch schon interressant, oder bevorzugen sie jetzt noch andere Standorte?
> 
> Grüße,
> Nachtschwärmer78



Hi,
ja , genau da stehen die Schleien jetzt auch.
Seerosen verfügen über ein riesiges Wurzelwerk , da und auch im abgestorbenen Reed halten die Schleien sich jetzt auf.
Die Seerosen sterben ja nicht komplett ab , das Wurzelwerk steht jetzt schon so hoch das Schleien dazwischen ihren Platz finden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## sam1000-0 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Mit Erbsenbohnen angeln und auch anfüttern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

An kleinen Gewässern haben Schleien nicht immer Strassen.
Schon gar nicht wenn es sehr eintönig ist.

Angel am besten dort wo du denkst, die meisten Blasen gesehen zu haben. Holz im Wasser ist gut, Seerosenwurzeln auch.:m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Das mit den Seerosen hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Leider hab ich die letzten zwei Tage kaum Bläschen entdecken können. Aber ich bleib am Ball!

@sam 1000-0:
Ich kenn Erbsen. Ich kenn Bohnen.
Aber was sind Erbsenbohnen???

Kann´s sein, daß das eine regionale Bezeichnung ist?


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (13. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ich weiß zwar auch nicht was erbsenbohnen sind, aber ich hab ne andere Frage:
*Ab welcher Wassertemperatur tut ihr eure ersten Schleien fangen?*
Bei uns in m-v haben die Seen noch Randeis, einige sind noch komplett dicht- das Wasser ist also noch lausig kalt. hab heute nen halben Tag ohne jeden biss am Ufer gehockt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Prinzipiell ganzjährig, aber regelmäßige Erfolge, stellen sich erst ab etwa >10°C- Wassertemperatur ein.


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Plieten_Fischer schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar auch nicht was erbsenbohnen sind, aber ich hab ne andere Frage:
> *Ab welcher Wassertemperatur tut ihr eure ersten Schleien fangen?*



Hi ,
Dezember und Januar waren bei mir Schneidermonate im Bezug aufs Schleienangeln.
Ende Februar ging es dann wieder los , Wasser hatte da auch nur 3 Grad.
Aber so richtig läuft das bei mir am Gewääser erst ab 12 Grad , aber dann so richtig 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Aber der Schlüssel zu den Tincas scheit ja vor allem in der Kenntniss ihre Straßen zu liegen...
> 
> Wie finde ich die denn am schnellsten?
> Durch stundenlanges beobachten und auf Schleienbläschen achten, vermute ich?!?



"Schleienbläschen" werden meist nicht von Schleien verursacht, sondern sind ganz einfach aufsteigende Gase. Sind Fisch am Werk, sieht man meist zusätzlich kleine Schlammwolken nach oben kommen. Die können aber wieder von allen möglichen Fischarten kommen.

In Gewässern mit hohem Karpfenbestand und ohne gute Krautflächen ist es fast unmöglich, selektiv auf Schleien zu fischen. Zumal es oft nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis der Karpfen die Schleie verdrängt hat. 

Der selektivste Köder, den ich kenne, sind Wasserschnecken. Aber auch die werden vom Karpfen nicht verschmäht. Auf jeden Fall solte das anfüttern unterbleiben, denn da sind die KArpfen meist schneller am Platz.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (14. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich habe meine einzige Schleie bisher vor ein paar Monaten gefangen...

Eigentlich waren wir in unserem Heimatflüsschen, der Recknitz, auf Barsch aus und waren mit schlauchboot unterwegs... haben uns dann zwischen Ufer und ein 5 meter entferntes seerosenfeld gelegt und stellten den Barschen nach... Pose, ich glaub war ne größere (14g) als köder firschen, saftigen tauwurm. habe die pose keine 2 meter vom boot weg gehabt. kurzes anzuppeln, dann bumm sah ich die pose abtauchen und außer sichtweite (eigentlich war recht klares wasser).

so, angehauen und zack, ne schöne 45 schleie kam zum vorschein...
war echt erstaunt.
also, mein erlebnis, monsterbiss und schöner fisch! anscheinend nicht das übliche...^^


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> "Schleienbläschen" werden meist nicht von Schleien verursacht, sondern sind ganz einfach aufsteigende Gase. Sind Fisch am Werk, sieht man meist zusätzlich kleine Schlammwolken nach oben kommen. Die können aber wieder von allen möglichen Fischarten kommen.


Mach grad, trotz über zwanzig Angeljahren, grad meine ersten Gehversuche an stehenden Gewässern. 
Zu der Erkenntnis, daß viele Bläschen nicht von Fischen stammen, bin ich leider auch schon gekommen.
Schade eigentlich...

Trotzdem kann man manchmal schon sehen, daß sie eindeutig von Fischen stammen, z.B.  weil sie wandern.
Schlammwolken seh ich nur selten. Bis zu welcher Wassertiefe kann man die regelmäßig beobachten?

Fischartenbestimmung über die Art der Bläschen wär wohl eher ein Thema für sich...

Aber ich weiß, wie´s aussieht, wenn ein Brachsenschwarm gründelt, hab´s gesehen, wenn Karpfen am Futterplatz sind (und bald danach im Kescher...:q), 
aber dann gibt´s diese ganz feinen, fast schaumartigen Bläschen... 
Die hab ich immer den Schleien unter die Flossen geschoben. Lieg ich da richtig?



> In Gewässern mit hohem Karpfenbestand und ohne gute Krautflächen ist es fast unmöglich, selektiv auf Schleien zu fischen. Zumal es oft nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis der Karpfen die Schleie verdrängt hat.


Dann wird´s schwierig...
Ich weiß jetzt, die Beiträge hinwandern, die der großzügige Hechtbesatz übrig gelassen hat...
Muß mich wohl mehr um die "vernachlässigten" Gewässer kümmern, als um die Fangstatistiken...


> Der selektivste Köder, den ich kenne, sind Wasserschnecken. Aber auch die werden vom Karpfen nicht verschmäht.


Ich hab nix gegen Karpfen! Aber ich will nur endlich meine erste, geziehlt gefangene, Schleie!!! 
Wäre interessant zu Wissen, welche Schnecken Du meinst (und welche Größe).
Wo finde ich die?
Im Sommer im Kraut und in den Seerosen, ist klar. 
Aber jetzt???



> Auf jeden Fall solte das anfüttern unterbleiben, denn da sind die KArpfen meist schneller am Platz.


Ganz ohne Futter wird´s mit den Tincas sicher auch nicht einfacher... 
Drum meine Idee mit der Ablenkungsfütterung für die Karpfen und der konspirativen Futterstelle für die Schleien...

Hat dazu jemand eine Meinung?

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer


----------



## strawinski (15. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

also ich würde mal im forum suchen, da hab ich schon ne menge über schleien gefunden. außerdem was noch besser ist. da gibts ne menge gute videos im netz


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Sumpfdeckelschnecken oder Spitzschlammschnecken z.B.
Das Gehäuse braucht man nicht zu entfernen, zerdrücken reicht.
Die findest Du auch jetzt schon in sehr flachen Uferbereichen an Pflanzenresten.

Eine Ablenkungsfütterung halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, evtl. lenkst Du damit auch die Schleien ab. Dann besser ganz wenig Futter in Form von mit Erde vermischten, zerhackten Mistwürmern.

Ansonsten ist halt Geduld und ausprobieren angesagt.


----------



## sam1000-0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das mit den Seerosen hab ich mir schon gedacht.
> 
> Leider hab ich die letzten zwei Tage kaum Bläschen entdecken können. Aber ich bleib am Ball!
> 
> ...


Sorry!Erbsen sind gemeint|rolleyes
Wo Satzkarpfen sich ihr Unwesen treiben,fang ich Schleien auf Erbsen und füttere mit einem selbstgemachten Teig mit Erbsen drin.
Schleien mögens nicht so süß wie die Karpfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Fischartenbestimmung über die Art der Bläschen wär wohl eher ein Thema für sich...
> 
> Aber ich weiß, wie´s aussieht, wenn ein Brachsenschwarm gründelt, hab´s gesehen, wenn Karpfen am Futterplatz sind (und bald danach im Kescher...:q),
> *aber dann gibt´s diese ganz feinen, fast schaumartigen Bläschen...
> Die hab ich immer den Schleien unter die Flossen geschoben. Lieg ich da richtig*?




Japp.

Allerdings machen auch grosse Karauschen(und Giebel) so kleine Blasen. Dann sind es aber weniger.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> In Gewässern mit hohem Karpfenbestand und ohne gute Krautflächen ist es fast unmöglich, selektiv auf Schleien zu fischen. Zumal es oft nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis der Karpfen die Schleie verdrängt hat. ...



Das ist das große Problem.
Die Beliebtheit der Karpfen als Sportfisch ist für die Schleien das AUS.
Beide Fischarten sind direkte Nahrungskonkurrenten und können nur in bergrenztem Maß miteinander.
Die klassischen Hecht- Schleiengewässer gibt es immer seltener, die Karpfen verdrängen die Schleien und wo die Vegetation fehlt, besorgt der Hecht den Rest.


----------



## strawinski (16. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

also ich weiß nicht, bei uns in berlin gibts ne menge schleien und die werden scheinbar nicht bangelt...klar nur hecht, zander und larpfenangler.....mich freuts


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Japp.
> 
> Allerdings machen auch grosse Karauschen(und Giebel) so kleine Blasen. Dann sind es aber weniger.


Anscheinend hast Du wirklich ein bisschen Ahnung!
(Ich bin immer skeptisch, wenn jemand so viele Beiträge schreibt. Sind so viele Keyboardcowboys unterwegs...|bla: Aber Dich hab ich immer im Verdacht gehabt, daß Du trotzdem weißt, wovon Du schreibst)
Mein letzter Versuch auf Schleien hat mir einen 38er Giebel beschert...

Und es waren nur ganz wenige Bläschen...

Gestern bin ich aber doch mal fremdgegangen: Hab, wegen dem hohen Wasserstand an einem anderen Altwasser, mit direter Verbindung zum Fluss, gezielt auf Karpfen gefischt.
Hat diesmal aber nur einer gebissen. 
Aber bei 22 Pfd werd ich mal nicht meckern...:vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast Du wirklich ein bisschen Ahnung!
> (Ich bin immer skeptisch, wenn jemand so viele Beiträge schreibt. Sind so viele *Keyboardcowboys *unterwegs...|bla: Aber Dich hab ich immer im Verdacht gehabt, daß Du trotzdem weißt, wovon Du schreibst)
> Mein letzter Versuch auf Schleien hat mir einen 38er Giebel beschert...
> 
> Und es waren nur ganz wenige Bläschen...



Sag ich doch.:m
Ich habe hunderte Schleien, grosse Karauschen, Giebel und auch Brassen gefangenn und kann die Fische am Platz anhand der erzeugten Blasen unterscheiden.

Keyboardcowboy iss gut.:q#6

|wavey:


----------



## Buby96 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich persöhnlich verwende eine montage mit pater noster und 10 g birnenblei auf grund
mit 20er hauptschnur
ich verwende dosenmais als köder und eine grundrute mit 30-70g wurfgewicht
erst letztens habe ich eine 800 g schleie (jedoch als beifang fürs karpfenangeln) mit einer länge von 40 cm gefangen
probiers mal aus
gruß 
lukas


----------



## Udo561 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hi,
ich kann nur immer wieder Mini Pelles zum Schleienfang empfehlen , einfach mal ausprobieren und wenns nicht funktioniert könnt ihr immer noch meckern :q
Ich fange z.Z. 100% aller Schleien auf Pellets.
Gruß Udo
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=206579&page=29


----------



## AnglerPSF (29. April 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Also ich fange meine Schleien immer wenn ich versuche Aale zu fangen. 

Dieses Jahr schon oft versucht, sechs Schleien gefangen, aber noch keinen Aal. |bigeyes

Jedenfalls alle auf Tauwurm mit einer simplen Laufposenmontage. An der richtigen Stelle müsste es damit immer gut gehen.


----------



## thiax (29. April 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

hallo udo.

ich habe wirklich respekt vor deinem tun.
ich kenne deine fänge usw.... weil ich lese.
is echt nich bös gemeint.... aber du scheinst ein gewässer gefunden zu haben, wo schleien wirklich gehen.
es steht außer frage, dass duch ich darauf spezialisiert und nachweilsich erfolg hast.

aber pellets? in dem gewässer nebenan fängts alles andere.... außer schleien:q

btw.... ich hätte wirklich interesse daran, eine kleine schulung  bei dir zu nehmen. denn die schleie ist noch aus jugendzeitens erinnerung solc kleiner traumfisch


----------



## kuate (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Wenn ich auch nicht die Routine wie manch andere hier hab, möcht ich auch noch was beitragen.

Die Erfahrung der vorsichtigen Schleienbisse kann ich irgendwie gar nicht teilen. Angel an einem See mit vielen Stellen mit relativ stark abfallendem Ufer auf 2,5m, auch mit Abstufung direkt auf 4,5m abfallend.
Meist sind auf dem ersten Stück zwischen ca. 0-2m Tiefe Pflanzen vorhanden, wie z.B. Kraut. 

Ich angel immer direkt am Ende des bewachsenen Bereichs. Wenn vor meinem Angelplatz unter Wasser ne Schneise ist mit Grundmontagen, mit ähnlichen einfachen Montagen wie schon hier beschrieben. Ist der Krautteppich "geschlossen" lieber mit Pose. So kann die Schnur nicht durchs Gemüse laufen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich sowohl mit der Liftmontage, als auch mit normalen Durchlaufposen-Montagen schon Erfolg hatte. Bei uns sind die Schleien nicht zimperlich!

Ach ja, ich werf immer etwas Futter mit maden an die Stelle, aber nicht zu viel. Lieber zwischen durch mal ein Bällchen. Das ist den Schleien wurst, hab auch schon Sekunden nach dem Einschlag einer Futterkugel Bisse gehabt.

Köder ist aber eigentlich immer Wurm gewesen. 

Hab aber an manchen Tagen ein Problem, bei dem Ihr vielleicht helfen könnt.
Hatte letztens unzählige Bisse bei denen der Schwimmer voll abgetaucht ist  und abzog. Aber egal ob ich gleich anschlug oder wartete, der Haken saß nicht richtig. Es waren auch wirklich Schleien, denn ich konnte sie ja sehen. Aber bis auf eine mit 35cm gingen die anderen ab. 

Woran kanns liegen!? Habe 6er Haken benutzt, weil Tauwurm. Die Haken sind diese:
Partridge Boilie-Hook F1 Gr. 6
Also eigentlich keine schlechten, das kanns nicht sein. Hab den Wurm meist an mehreren Stellen aufgefägelt, damit er nicht total frei baumelt. Da hatte ich schlechte Erfahrungen.

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Wenn es nicht allzu viele Weissfische gibt, versuch mal ein Madenbündel am 8er Haken.
Wird meist voll inhaliert.#6


----------



## kuate (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Komischerweise sind die Schleien an dem See an Maden immer nicht so interessiert wie an Würmern. Würmer geht einfach extrem gut. Vielleicht Mistwürmer, weil kleiner/dünner!?

Soll ich mich vielleicht nach dünndrähtigeren Haken umschauen!? 
Die Schleien sind alle nicht wahnsinnig groß, die ich bis jetzt hatte. Vielleicht dringt der relative dicke Haken einfach nicht ein!?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich würde kleinere Haken (8er oder 10er) mit kleinen Ködern verdsuchen.
Wenn sie Maden nicht wollen(was allerdings sehr selten sein dürfte|bigeyes) zwei kleine Mistwürmer/Rotwürmer.

Die kleinen Stinker mögen sie meist auch.


----------



## kuate (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Danke, das werd ich nächstes Mal austesten!


----------



## Dunraven (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich habe auch dauernd Schleien als Beifang beim Aalangeln. 8er Haken mit 1/2 Tauwurm der mit der Köfinadel aufgezogen wurde. Oder eben 3-5 kleine Mistwürmer drauf. So fischt Du immer noch mit Wurm aber so dass der Haken meist gut genommen wird. Zumindest bei mir ist es so denn die Schleien hier sind auch alles andere als scheu.


----------



## Sinned (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Wie schade wäre es, wenn dieser Threat in Vergessenheit gerät!

Ich habe nun ein neues Vereinsgewässer: Einen großen, tiefen Baggersee mit extrem klaren Wasser. Beim Spinnfischen habe ich nun schon so viele Schleien bis 10 Pfund gesehen, dass ich mir vorgenommen habe diese konzentriert zu befischen.
Gesehen habe ich die Schleien max. 2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt (dort ists bestimmt schon 2-3 Meter tief), alle im Mittelwasser, nicht am Gründeln, eher am vorbei ziehen. 
Es wurde hier schon viel über Köder, Montagen, Futter, Platzwahl und Tageszeit berichtet. Vielen Dank dafür schon mal. 
Mich interessiert nun, welches Wetter für Schleien ideal ist. 
Des Weiteren würde ich gerne Erfahrungen abstauben, die mir helfen das "Vorbei-Ziehen" zu interpretieren. Lohnt es sich trotzdem dort den Köder anzubieten oder sind die einfach nur auf dem Weg zu ihnen bekannten Futterplätzen gewesen? Da es kaum Schilfbewuchs, bzw Seerosenfelder gibt, fällt es mir schwer Hotspots zu erkennen. Unterwasserkanten gibts es nämlich ebenfalls so gut wie gar nicht.
Danke. #h


----------



## FrettchenLinks (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Beim lesen des Eintrags hab ich ein riesen deja-vu! Denn absolut exakt so sieht es an meinem Hausgewässer aus. Aber mit allen Details...und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass wir vom selben reden!

Bei uns ziehen die Schleien in genau dem gleichen Abstand bei genau der gleichen Wassertiefe vorbei. und sowas wie Schilf und Seerosenfelder gibt es nicht. Bin auf die Antworten gespannt.


----------



## Matchfischer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Moin. Das Gewässer was du da beschreibst könnte glatt meins sein. Hab auch ganz nah am Ufer 4-5 dicke Schleien gesehn die waren aber am gründeln. Un einma warn auch weche kurz vor meinem Futterplatz und ham sich auch so schön aufn Kopf gestellt wie mans außm Buch kennt aber gefangen habe ich leider keine. War meistens abends. Hab im Sommer mal welche gefangen aber eher kleinere. Die bissen immer gegen 9 Uhr abends.


----------



## wolf86 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

also ich hab letztes jahr ende august durch zufall bemerkt dass einer meiner lieblingsplätze ein schleienloch ist. hab eine am rand gesehen als ich grad nen mini-barsch zurückgeworfen hab (wie mir der barsch aus den händen-grutscht ist is er auf die schleie gefallen, hab sie da erst gesehen :q). Dann nen halben tauwurm aufn 4er haken und 5 min später hatt ich sie. seitdem fisch ich an dem platz öfter mal mit nem halben tauwurm auf 2 bis max. 3m vom ufer. So haben wir letztes jahr ALLE unsere schleien gefangen. und das interresanter weise nur mittwochs zwischen 17-19 uhr 

mfg


----------



## as12 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



wolf86 schrieb:


> nur mittwochs zwischen *17-19 uhr*



hat mir gefallen, muß ich mal testen:q:q


----------



## Michael079 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Endlich mal ein genialer Thread übers Schleienangeln#6
Genau das was ich gesucht habe *TOP*.
Habe sehr viel nützliches gelesen und kann es sehr gut gebrauchen, da die Tinca in diesem Jahr unter anderem mein Zielfisch ist.

cu Michael


----------



## as12 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

die tinca ist jedes jahr mein lieblingsfisch und das schon soooo
lange, der andere  fred "garnelen" ist auch interessant|bigeyes

gruß


----------



## Carphunter13 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hallo, 
Da die Angelsaison bald richtig losgeht, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand einen guten Tipp hat wie man mit der Kopfrute erfolgreich ist???

MFG Carphunter


----------



## as12 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hi

eigentlich genauso wie mit allen anderen ruten, nur die köderwahl
nach dem ausschlußprinzip ist entscheidend, d.h. viel kleine weißfische, dann wirds schwer|supergri oder auch nicht hängt, von deinem gewässer und den daraus resultierenden ködern ab, ein reines schleien-hecht-gewässer wäre das non plus ultra aber wo gibt es die noch|supergri

mfg


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



as12 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ein reines schleien-hecht-gewässer wäre das non plus ultra aber wo gibt es die noch|supergri
> 
> mfg



da wo nie Karpfen besetzt werden. Und das ist bei uns. Da wird garnichts besetzt und es kommt in bestimmte Gewässer nur das, was die Elbe bei Hochwasser hineinspült. Karpfen waren noch nie dabei. 
Da fische ich dann auch mit der Stippe direkt vor der Krautkante. Und zwar mit Gerät, was sogar kleinere Karpfen bändigen könnte. Also mindestens einer 0,25er Hauptschnur und 0,18er Vorfach. Als Pose einen Waggler(Tragkraft nicht mehr als 2,5g und fein ausgebleit). Ich überwerfe das Kraut immer, und ziehe dann die Montage möglichst in eine kleine Krautlücke. Das ist natürlich nicht ganz ungefährlich. Habe ich einen Fisch am Haken, dann kommt der auch auf Biegen und Brechen raus. Ich lasse da nicht locker und habe auch keinen Gummizug drinne. Meine Stippe ist auch nicht teuer. Das ist meist so eine 25€ Telestippe. Ich habe schon 3 Stück dieser Art gekauft, weil sie halt billig sind und man auf sowas auch nicht so aufpasst, wie auf eine gute Carbonrute. Eine ließ sich aufgrund von Verschleiß nicht mehr zusammenschieben und brach dabei auseinander. Die andere ist mir tatsächlich beim Hängerlösen zerbrochen. Trotzdem bekomme ich aber fast alle größeren Fische heraus, da die größten Schleien hier etwas über 40cm sind. Der Schnitt ist doch eher 30-35cm. Im letzten Jahr aber komischer Weise auch vermehrt kleine Schleien um die 25cm. Von einer Verbuttung ist meiner Meinung nach aber in diesem Gewässer nicht zu sprechen. Neben den Schleien gibt es nämlich nur noch kleinere Weißfischarten wie Plötzen und Rotfedern.


----------



## strawinski (2. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

also ich fange auch mit der Stippe oft größere Kameraden....Hab auch nur ne billigere Version für den Hausgebrauch...Die erste die ich hatte war eher ein Pappmodell....lang und dick. Hat jedoch gefangen und das ist der Zweck...Stippen ist ne feine Angelegenheit und je größer der fisch wird um so sicherer wird man beim stippen.....


----------



## HerrHamster (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Wie füttert ihr auf Tinca so an? 
Habe bei mir am wasser sehr viele Muscheln gesehen und wollte von
daher Muschelpellets verwenden!

Welche würdet ihr da verwenden?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Wenn es keine geschützten Muscheln(Teichmuschel etc.) sind, kannst du die auch gut zerdrückt ins Futter geben. Das Futter ist bei mir beim Schleienangeln immer dunkel. Dazu kommen ein paar Pellets, Maden und Wurmstücke.
Du kannst m.M.n. ganz normale Forellis benutzen. Wenn es die Angelentfernung zulässt, schieße ich die Forellis(2-4mm) mit einer Schleuder. So verteilen die Pellets sich besser und die Fische bleiben/suchen länger am Platz.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Taxidermist (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



> Wie füttert ihr auf Tinca so an?
> Habe bei mir am wasser sehr viele Muscheln gesehen und wollte von
> daher Muschelpellets verwenden!


Warum willst du mit dem anfüttern, was die so wie so jeden Tag auf'm Tisch haben?
Der Klassiker zum Schleie anfüttern ist für mich gekochter Weizen mit etwas Salz/Zucker und am Angeltag Hanfsaat  zum Weizen gemischt!
Aber vor allem am Angeltag, nur ne Handvoll  und nicht etwa sattmachen!

Jürgen


----------



## MDieken (17. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Moin, 
also ich füttere mit prürtem Mais und Paniermehl an.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ-q-4YLJ3k
schönes Video für Einsteiger !

Petri Heil!

Mirco


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Bin gerade heftigst in den Vorbereitungen zum Schleienangeln.

Da wir 3 Ruten benutzen dürfen, habe ich mir überlegt, 2 Ruten mit Selbsthakmontage und 10 mm Boilies auf kurze Distanz zu fischen und eine mit Pose und Forelliteig.

Wobei an den zu beangelnden Seen ziemlich viel grosse Rotaugen und Brassen drin sind - ob ich durch die Posenrute evtl. zu viel Unruhe an den Angelplatz bringe ?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Mein Satzkarpfenproblem habe ich ja letztes Jahr (ab Seite 7) schon geschildert...
(Die (mögliche) Lösung findet Ihr ganz am Ende meines Beitrags...)
Mit meinen Schleien wurde es im Frühjahr nix mehr.
Als die Hechte wieder frei waren hab ich aufgegeben...

Gefangen hab ich sie dann trotzdem noch:
An einen Baggerweiher, mitten im Sommer an helllichten Tag und an einer krautlosen Stelle!

Der Zufall hat geholfen:
Ich hab dort regelmäßig auf Karpfen gefischt und einen Platz mit Hartmais angefüttert.Mit Frolic und Boilies konnte ich viele Karpfen bis 10Pfund fangen.
Ein Freund brauchte für seine Schwiegereltern dringend einen Karpfen, also hab ich ihn dorhin geschickt.
Er fütterte mit Dosenmais an und hat mit Futterkorb gefischt.
Wie sich später raustellte ca. 30m neben meinem Futterplatz.
Karpfen hat er keinen erwischt, dafür aber mehrere Schleien...
Natürlich hab ich es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit versucht, und hatte bald die erste Schleie im Kescher...

Wie andere schon beschrieben haben:
Die Bisse im "freien Gelände" waren regelrecht brutal!
In Ufernähe hat man, am gleichen Gewässer, auch den üblichen Psychoterror mit ewigem Gezupfe...


Dieses Jahr hab ich mich besser angestellt:
Nur drei Fehlversuche!

An dem Weiher  gab es (am Rand) beim Feedern ab und zu vorsichtige Zupfer.
Nach einer halben Stunde haben die Satzkarpfen Party gemacht...|rolleyes

Die Matchrute hatte ich, in die andere Richtung, unmittelbar neben einem versunkenen Busch.
Gelegentlich gab es ein, gut kirschgroßes, Futterbällchen.
Zwei Stunden lang ständig typische Scheienbisse, aber keine hing...#q

Der nächste Versuch an gleicher Stelle:
Ein Mini-Futterballen voraus, 2g Schwimmer hinterher.
Nach einer Minute der erste Biss:
Karpfen!
Beim zweiten Wurf wurde der Wurm schon im absinken genommen...|gr:

Am Altwasser ähnliches Spiel...
Mit Futterkorb Satzkarpfen
An der Match (ohne Futter) Rotaugen bis 15cm.#c
Im Dunkeln hab ich aber doch noch zwei Schleienbisse versemmeln können!

Versuch Nummer vier:
(anderes Altwasser)
Spät aus der Arbeit gekommen und erst im allerletzen Licht am Wasser...
Einmal mit 10g Blei 50cm vorm Gegenufer.
Die Match lag erst am Totholz auch ca. 1m Tiefe.

Allerdings hatte mich ein flacher Bereich (<50cm) stark angezogen...
Als ich dort auch noch Fischaktivitäten gehört hab, bin ich natürlich ein paar Meter umgezogen.

Um viertel nach acht hatte ich meine Schleie!:vik:
Mit 41cm ein, für unsere Verhältnisse, ein richtig guter Fisch.

:mMeine Überlegung war, daß die Satzkarpfen im Dunkeln weniger aktiv sind und die Schleien, im Flachen, dann in Ruhe fressen können. 

Also eine Verlagerung der Angelzeit nach hinten!

Die schlanken Schleien können flachere Bereiche aufsuchen, als hochrückige Karpfen. 
Dort haben sie auch weniger Nahrungskonkurenz.
In den frühen Abendstunden sind die Flachwasserbereiche noch gut gewärmt.  

Deswegen vermute ich, das, gerade die "alteinsässigen" Schleien genau diese Nische nutzen!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## schleien-fischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Sau spannender Thread hier!! Bin auch ein großer Schleienfan, wie mein Name schon zeigt..
Habe vor Jahren noch öfters welche gefangen. Doch seit einger Zeit gar keine mehr. Letztes Jahr habe ich sehr ehrgeizig auf Tinca in meinen Vereinsgewässern gefischt - leider ohne Erfolg. Alles mögliche probiert, doch immer wieder Karpfen, Karpfen und Karpfen (neben den zig anderen Weißfischen), aber keine einzige Schleie! Dabei haben die Teiche welche. Zwar nicht sehr viele, aber schon einige. Allerdings gibt es das von nachtschwärmer beschriebene Problem..

Daher auch vielen Dank an nachtschwärmer78 für den obigen Beitrag!!!
Werde es unbedingt in diesem JAhr probieren, hab da so nen See, wo gute flache Stellen sind. Die werd ich mir mal öfter an den Abenden vorknüpfen. 
Werde später noch berichten..

Also nicht aufgeben liebe Schleien-Fans und die die es werden wollen!!
Viel Erfolg wünsch ich euch allen in dieser Saison!!! Das wetter wird immer besser.

Gruß
schleien-fischer


----------



## strawinski (23. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ich sags euch, das is ne echte krux...in unserem Verein haben wir 5 Seen....überall Schleien drin, bis 56cm...aber die sind, zumindest für mich ungeheuer abgebrüht....klar erzählen die Kollegen wieviel sie immer am haken hatten aber wenn ich vorbei kam lag nie eine im Boot....dieses jahr werde ich mal das ganze Konzept umstellen.
ich hoffe auch mal den verhassten Satzkarpfen zu entgehen. Die werde immer schlimmer...oder ich fress sie einfach alle auf...


----------



## schleien-fischer (23. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ja meines Erachtens werden einfach viel zu vieeeeeele KArpfen gesetzt. Viiieeeeel zu viieeeeeeeeeeele!!! Ich hab das im Verin auch schon angesprochen, zum Glück wurde im letzten Jahr schon mehr an schleien gesetzt. Es wird von den VEreinen oft gesagt, das Schleien teuerer sind- ja sind sie auch, aber wenn ich auf den 2 Kilo Karpfen verzichte und stattdessen ne 800 g Schleie setze komme ich sogar noch günstiger weg!! Gut die Masse an Fisch ist natürlich geringer - aber der Artenvielfalt und dem Spaßfaktor kommt das äußerst zu Gute!! Daher wäre es schön, wenn die Besatzpolitik der Vereine sich etwas mehr auf die Artenvielfalt konzentriert. Es muss nicht zwangsläufig teuerer sein.


----------



## strawinski (24. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

so ist es ....aber ich weiß auch nicht, weshalb die zuständigen in den Vereinen sowas tun. Welches Mitglied nimmt schon kleine Satzkarpfen mit nach Hause? Und die großen kann man nicht mehr essen. Es gibt so schöne andere Fischarten. Sie reden dann, ja, die ollen Karpfen müssen raus aber in Wirklichkeit werden sie gezielt beangelt, dann Fotos gemacht und wieder reingeschmissen. wieso holt man nicht mal die schönen Karauschen oder tut was für Aale...

Naja, jedenfalls bin ich froh darüber ne sehr große Fischvielfalt bei uns zu haben...Für mich jedoch selbst ist es die Krönung Schleien zu beangeln...Nur der "Generalplan" fehlt noch


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich hoffe auch mal den verhassten Satzkarpfen zu entgehen. Die werde immer schlimmer...oder* ich fress sie einfach alle auf*...




So mache ich das auch immer.#6
Viele verschenke ich auch weil ich sonst aussähe wie Ottfried Fischer.|supergri
Hauptsache wieder raus die Dinger.....|rolleyes


----------



## schleien-fischer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ja das mit dem Auffressen ist gut hehe..
Werde wohl diese Saison auch öfter "zuschlagen"  (zumindest was Karpfen angeht)

Karauschen vermisse ich übrigens auch immer mehr bei uns.. Aale ist eigentlich ok
Nen Kaulbarsch habe ich schon etwa 10 Jahre nicht mehr gefangen..


----------



## strawinski (24. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Leute, haut rein.....haut euch die Wampe mit Karpfen voll und beschenkt eure bucklige Verwandschaft reichlich damit...Kaulbarsche sind was schönes aber noch schwerer zu fangen als tinca.....


----------



## schleien-fischer (25. März 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> Leute, haut rein.....haut euch die Wampe mit Karpfen voll und beschenkt eure bucklige Verwandschaft reichlich damit...QUOTE]
> 
> :q:q:q Zu geil


----------



## strawinski (1. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

ich hoffe ich werde dieses Jahr nicht zum Schleienangleroberversager....
Ich schwörs, ich fress meine ruten auf...#q


----------



## schleien-fischer (1. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich hab heute wieder ein bissel "abgesessen".. nix!
Kein Zupfer, Maden, Mais, Caster, Rotwurm. Das Wetter momentan ist aber auch sch.... . Hoffentlich ist dieser eisige Wind bald wieder weg. Die Wassertemperatur ist wieder ordentlich gesunken :-/

Hoffe auch das ich dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder ne Schleie erwische. Mir egal, wie groß. Kann auch 20cm haben. Will nur endlich mal wieder eine an der Rute haben bzw. in den Händen halten.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (1. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Moin!
Ich war gestern los und hab neben 10 Brassen(alle ü 50) eine Schleie mit 56cm fangen können.
Köder: 4 Maden am 12er Haken
Tiefe: 2m
Gruss ROY


----------



## schleien-fischer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

WOW!
Petri zu der Kapitalen!!  HAt bestimmt ein ordentlichen Drill geliefert..


----------



## Vxxxx (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> .Kaulbarsche sind was schönes aber noch schwerer zu fangen als tinca.....



Was ist denn an Kaulbarschen so schön? Bei uns im See fängst eher 50 kaulis bevor man nen schlei fängt.....


----------



## strawinski (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

entschuldigt...hab mich verfranst...ich meint natürlich die Karausche....die ist so selten..


----------



## Vxxxx (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Hatte ich mir schon fasst so gedacht...

Ja karauschen sind bei uns auch selten geworden im Stadtteich waren sie mal zu tausenden und guten Größen bis 50 cm seid dem nun aber auch der hecht mit im Teich ist, ist es auch mit den karauschen vorbei schade


----------



## strawinski (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

das stimmt, dabei schmecken sie so gut


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich schmeiss einfach einmal ein "Danke" für diesen (und andere Schleien - Threads) in die Runde.

Ich habe mir fast alle durchgelesen und einiges an meiner Vorgehensweise verändert ( kleinere Haken, anderes Futter u.s.w.).
Gestern hatte ich nun erstmalig dieses Jahr die Möglichkeit an ein gutes Schleiengewässer (Holzsee in Sch.-H.) zu kommen.

Vorher noch eine Gastkarte für HD4ever besorgt, um neun Uhr waren wir am See und haben vom Bootssteg aus geangelt.
2 Ruten direkt vor die Seerosen (mit Mais b.z.w. Mais/Made), die anderen wg. Platzmangel etwas weiter raus auf Grund.

Gegen 10 kam dann noch ein Sportskollege und hat vorm rausfahren noch schnell ("drei Würfe vom Steg mach ich immer bevor ich losfahre") einen 66 Hecht vom Steg aus raugezogen.

Gegen 11 Uhr bekam HD4ever dann einige Fehlbisse , beim dritten Biss hat er dann sehr lange gewartet und das Ergebnis war eine sehr gut genährte 48er Schleie (4 Pfund).

Bis auf einen Barsch tat sich dann nichts mehr, gegen 13 Uhr hatte ich dann einige Fehlbisse und als wir um drei schon einpacken wollten ging es bei mir wieder los - nach gefühlten 15 Minuten rumgenuckel saß der Anhieb und eine 47er Schleie lag vor unseren Füßen.

Ich glaube, ich habe jetzt "meinen" Weg zu den Schleien durch eure Mithilfe gefunden.

Dafür nochmals vielen Dank !


----------



## matscher83 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

wie beangel ich solche gewässer????#qca 300 mm"tief" u schlammig.....entkrauten???! u denn pose+köder,da grundmontage ja versinkt???


----------



## strawinski (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

300 m tief?
wohnst in Norwegen?
ich würde nur am Ufer entlang angeln, wo es flach ist....


----------



## fam0815 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

300mm


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

300 mm, auch als 30 cm bekannt. "mm" heißt ja Millimeter und nicht massig Meter!


----------



## daci7 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Andal schrieb:


> 300 mm, auch als 30 cm bekannt. "mm" heißt ja Millimeter und nicht massig Meter!



Da der Autor aber nur klein schreibt kann man auch nur erraten ob er mm oder Mm meint - (mm) Millimeter wären die besagten 30 cm während das große M für Mega steht und 300 Mm somit 300.000.000 Meter wären - ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich eher Andals Theorie folgen würde, da ein Dimensionsloch oder schwarzes Loch in einem Gewässer mMn physikalisch nicht möglich wären und daher ein Gewässer, welches tiefer als der Erddurchmesser wäre, ebenfalls unnmöglich wäre.

#h

Zu dem Problem: 
Krautlücken suchen und dort dann ein Wurmbündel auf oder knapp über Grund anbieten. Das Gerät würd ich ein wenig kräftger wählen, da der Fisch ziemlich sicher direkt ins Kraut flüchtet


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Bei so einem Gewässer und wenn es dort wirklich Schleien gibt, nimm eine Polbrille und halte nach kleinen Trichtern in Sediment Ausschau. Das sind die Stellen, wo die Schleien fressen. Nun musst du nur noch etwas zerschnittene Würmer anfüttern und warten, bis sie kommen.

Der eigentlich Akt des Fischens ist einfach. Wenn sich feine Bläschen, oder sichtbare Schleien nähern wirfst du rechtzeitig einen schönen Wurm an freier Leine auf den Platz... der Rest erklärt sich dir dann selber.

Das Gerät kann dabei ruhig etwas stabiler ausfallen. Karpfenrute bis 2.00 lbs. und eine sehr abbriebfeste 25er Mono dürfen es sein. Ein 8er Wide Gape, oder entsprechender Karpfenhaken hält die Schleie sicher, die dann garantiert mit reichlich Kraut in den Kescher wandern wird. Wenn wirklich ein zusätzliches Wurfgewicht nötig sein sollte, dann ein, zwei SSG Schrote 50 cm vor dem Haken anbringen.


----------



## matscher83 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei so einem Gewässer und wenn es dort wirklich Schleien gibt, nimm eine Polbrille und halte nach kleinen Trichtern in Sediment Ausschau. Das sind die Stellen, wo die Schleien fressen. Nun musst du nur noch etwas zerschnittene Würmer anfüttern und warten, bis sie kommen.
> 
> Der eigentlich Akt des Fischens ist einfach. Wenn sich feine Bläschen, oder sichtbare Schleien nähern wirfst du rechtzeitig einen schönen Wurm an freier Leine auf den Platz... der Rest erklärt sich dir dann selber.
> 
> Das Gerät kann dabei ruhig etwas stabiler ausfallen. Karpfenrute bis 2.00 lbs. und eine sehr abbriebfeste 25er Mono dürfen es sein. Ein 8er Wide Gape, oder entsprechender Karpfenhaken hält die Schleie sicher, die dann garantiert mit reichlich Kraut in den Kescher wandern wird. Wenn wirklich ein zusätzliches Wurfgewicht nötig sein sollte, dann ein, zwei SSG Schrote 50 cm vor dem Haken anbringen.


 
danke für die antworten,sehr hilfreich!#6das is auf jedenfall nen versuch wert u die beschriebenen trichter hab ik och schon gesehen!stimmt mitm bissel kräftigeren gerät hab ik schon gerechnet da ik ja schon gut zu tun hatte meine in den letzten gefangenen schleie von kraut u seerosen fern zuhalten|uhoh:


----------



## matscher83 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



daci7 schrieb:


> Da der Autor aber nur klein schreibt kann man auch nur erraten ob er mm oder Mm meint - (mm) Millimeter wären die besagten 30 cm während das große M für Mega steht und 300 Mm somit 300.000.000 Meter wären - ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich eher Andals Theorie folgen würde, da ein Dimensionsloch oder schwarzes Loch in einem Gewässer mMn physikalisch nicht möglich wären und daher ein Gewässer, welches tiefer als der Erddurchmesser wäre, ebenfalls unnmöglich wäre.
> 
> #h
> 
> ...


 
auch dir danke für deine antwort!aber mir is nicht bekannt das schleie in 300 meter leben bzw ich den bilder von kraut am grund so fotografieren hätte können aber du zerflückst das ja ganz genau wa(erddurchmesser etc)???das nächste mal schreibe ich das einfach aus u somit gibts keine verständigungsprobleme:m mfg matscher


----------



## tesselata (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



strawinski schrieb:


> so ist es ..... wieso holt man nicht mal die schönen Karauschen oder tut was für Aale...
> Für mich jedoch selbst ist es die Krönung Schleien zu beangeln...


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

So isset, aber es denkt kaum wer wie wir. Teilweise wünschen sich vereinsmeier bei uns Regenbogner für den Stadtteich #d
Fragt nach Karausche kommt : Wie ?? Lebender Köderfisch ist doch verboten...

Karpfen sind halt Puplikumswirksamer denke ich...


----------



## strawinski (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

das verstehen die irgendwie nicht. Lieber nachts dumpf an Karpfen ansitzen, Foto machen und danach einen saufen. Ne Karausche müßte man ja im Zweifelsfall essen. Außerdem müßte man sich ne andere Methode als Bollie ausdenken. Ich persönlich habe folgenden Eindruck:" Viele Gehirne sind nach jahrzehntelangem dahinbrüten über die Karpfenangelei schwer deformiert"


----------



## pionier2511 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Und ich habe letzte woche donnerstag erst eine dicke Schleie auf n Savage Gear 4 Play gefangen 

wers nich glaubt da is bild


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Und ich habe letzte woche donnerstag erst eine dicke Schleie auf n Savage Gear 4 Play gefangen
> 
> wers nich glaubt da is bild



Sorry ich bin kein Fangbildzerfleischer. 
Aber das tut mir in der Seele weh|abgelehn


----------



## Der-Graf (24. Juni 2012)

Warum - nur weil der Köder mal nicht der zu erwartende war? Darf man jetzt nicht mal mehr Zufallsfänge mit ungewöhnlichen Ködern posten? Ansonsten ist an dem Bild doch nichts ungewöhnliches, geschweige denn nachvollziehbar subjektiv verwerfliches... Ich sag da nur Petri zur "Raub-Schleie" - sicherlich einer der seltensten Weißfische, die man auf KuKös fangen kann...


----------



## tesselata (8. September 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich möchte meinen Angelplatz entkrauten.
Wo aber finde ich eine "Wurfsichel/ Doppelsichel" ?
Oder suche ich mit dem falschen Begriff ?? #q
Es kann doch nicht sein das einzig Askari sowas im Programm hat.#c
Wer hilft weiter?

Freue mich über jeden Tip was den Begriff angeht oder auch eine Bezugsadresse.

PH


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Gucke mal :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3102147&postcount=9


Die gekauften "Doppelsensen" sind meist zu leicht und zu weich um richtig dran zu ziehen.


----------



## tesselata (8. September 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Danke: was eine reaktionszeit !!!
(Du sollst Angeln und nicht am PC sitzen,tststst... )#

Ma´ im ernst: ich hätte sowas gerne gekauft und nicht gebaut. bin nicht so der techniker, in der zeit wo ich das baue kann ich besser Teige mischen, würmer graben


ach ja: oder angeln...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Kann gerade nicht weg hier.....|supergri

Mit den gekauften "Sensen" wirste nicht glücklich. Ich habe es versucht damals und musste mir etwas einfallen lassen.

Wenn du jemanden kennst der ein E-Schweißgerät billigster Art hat, lässt sich so ein Ding in wenigen Minuten basteln....

|wavey:


----------



## tesselata (8. September 2012)

*AW: Alles über die Schleie*

Ich denke gerade über nen Umbau http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/114935/detail.jsf 
der Doppelsense nach, von wegen Gewicht und so.

allerdings fasse ich es immer noch nicht, das es soetwas _NUR_ bei askari zu geben scheint.|bigeyes....


----------



## seatrout61 (27. Januar 2022)

Alles über die Schleie lautet der interessante und mich ansprechende Threadtitel!

Aber bitte, DAS kann doch nicht ALLES gewesen sein, das dieser Thread fast 10 Jahre in der Versenkung verschwunden ist.

Da gibt es doch bestimmt noch mehr als die klassischen Grundblei- und Posenmontagen vom Anfang.

Was ist mit MethodFeeder? oder MiniBoilies? oder Pellets? oder oder oder...immer her mit den Tipps & Tricks zur gepflegten Schleienfischerei.

Habe mir dieses Jahr die Schleie als Zielfisch Nr. 1 vorgenommen, Aale und Karpfen sind als Beifang willkommen.
Gewässer sind 2 kleinere und 2 größere Vereinsgewässer, die über einen nennenswerten Schleienbestand verfügen.


----------



## thanatos (30. Januar 2022)

die Schleie ist für mich der komischste Kauz unter den Fischen egal wo sie einem begegnet 
in jedem Gewässer hat sie andere Macken die man erst rausfinden muß um sie zu 
überlisten .


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Februar 2022)

Meine besten Schleien hab ich gefangen wenn ich nicht auf Schleie gefischt hab.  .

Komischerweise oft mit Single Wurm ohne viel Anfutter.
Oder am Rande einer angegütterten Karpfen Stelle.

Für mich ist wirklich die einfache Posenmontage immer noch die beste Methode.

Zuviel " grobes Partikelfutter" bewirkt oft negatives.
Erstens mögen sie kein so großes gewusel von Fischen.
Zweitens fressen sie einfach und pusten oft nur den Hakenköder ein und aus.
Das kann einen Posenangler schier zur Verzweiflung bringen.

Beste Erfolge hatte ich mit Wurm und Madenbündel.

Und wie thanatos  geschrieben hat.
An jedem Gewässer kann dies wieder anders sein.

An nem Gastgewässer hatte ich 3 x hintereinander am selben Platz( an verschiedenen Angeltagen) je ne Schleie gefangen zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 Mittags.

Mein Spezl hat auf Wurm direkt an ner Uferkante im 8m tiefen Baggersee eine Schleie gefangen mit 48cm.
Die Biss beim Forellen Angeln auf ca 1m Wassertiefe.

Alle von mir bisher gefangenen Schleien hatten aber eine Gemeinsamkeit..
Sie bissen alle recht nah am Ufer und in den wärmeren Jahreszeiten.
Seerosen Felder sind bei uns immer ne Bank.
Ich hab oft schon welche am Tag rumschwmmen gesehen.
Die gesehenen bissen aber nie.

Die Schleie ist für mich eine der unberechenbarsten Fische.


Auf Boilie und Co. Hatte ich tatsächlich noch nie eine gefangen.



Gruß Michi


----------



## Astacus74 (5. Februar 2022)

Hier nochmal was ist zwar älter aber trotzdem toll gemacht








Gruß Frank


----------



## seatrout61 (7. Februar 2022)

Ja Frank, das waren noch Zeiten in den 80ern, die guten alten Blinker-Sonderhefte/Videos für Zielfische ..der kauzige Engländer...klassische Methoden.

Für 2022 habe ich mir vorgenommen 1 klassische Posen-/Liftmontage mit klassischen Ködern Mais/Teig/Wurm anzubieten und mit den anderen beiden Ruten moderne Method-Feeder-Montagen (finde ich extrem interessant) zu testen bzw. experimentieren.

Habe bzw. werde mir dazu noch diverse unterschiedliche MF-Formen, 3mm sinkende Pellets und sinkende/ausbalancierte/schwimmende Hakenköder 10-16mm Murmeln/Hanteln besorgen. Das Ganze möchte ich mit bewährten Karpfen-Montagen an unterschiedlich großen Vereinsgewässern anbieten, aber in der Light-Version...also alles etwas feiner/kleiner...0,25er Hauptschnur, kurze Rigs aus 15lbs. Geflecht/FC, Hakengröße 6-10...keine Ahnung, ob man überhaupt bzw. damit gezielt auf Schleien fischen kann, da auch andere Fische diese Köder mögen und umgekehrt viele Schleien als Beifang beim Karpfen- bzw. Aalangeln gefangen werden...aber egal, muss man sowieso nehmen wie es kommt und wird auch vom Fischbestand und individuellen Gegebenheiten abhängen.

Denke mal ab Mai geht es los...vorher vielleicht noch ins Salzwasser auf Mefo...und bis dahin im Web nach Schleien- bzw. MF-Infos stöbern.

In England/GB haben die Angler die Schleie zum Fisch des Jahres 2021 gewählt, bei uns ist es der Zander geworden, bei mir Zielfisch ab Herbst.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> ..immer her mit den Tipps & Tricks zur gepflegten Schleienfischerei.


Hi.
Hab im letzten Jahr einen umfangreichen Artikel dazu verfasst,
Verlinkung ist hier nicht gern gesehen, 
google mal nach "Erfolgreich Schleien angeln - Tipps & Tricks".
Hoffe, einige deiner Fragen damit beantworten zu können.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Februar 2022)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hab im letzten Jahr einen umfangreichen Artikel dazu verfasst,
> Verlinkung ist hier nicht gern gesehen,
> google mal nach "Erfolgreich Schleien angeln - Tipps & Tricks".
> Hoffe, einige deiner Fragen damit beantworten zu können.


Toller Artikel, Kati! Muss ich noch ein paar Mal drin schmökern.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Februar 2022)

Schleien hatte ich oft im Aquarium.
Dabei macht man eine Beobachtung, die Schleien von allen anderen Fischen unterscheidet; Schleien nehmen den Köder auf und spucken ihn wieder aus.
Bei etwas zu großen Tauwürmern kann sich dieser Vorgang dutzendfach wiederholen.. .


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2022)

Das obige Video mag ich auch sehr gern - das ist nicht oldschool, sondern einfach zeitlos. Sehr schön erklärt und komplett unhektisch.

Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Schleien-Float-Versuch, wenn es wieder ein paar Tage am Stück länger warm bleibt.


----------



## seatrout61 (10. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp Kati, das nenne ich wirklich umfangreich...wie es der Zufall will, hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen ein Video mit dir (??) gesehen....79er Barbe...mit der Pelletbombe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Februar 2022)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hab im letzten Jahr einen umfangreichen Artikel dazu verfasst,
> Verlinkung ist hier nicht gern gesehen,



Du kannst den Artikel aber durchaus hier rein kopieren.


----------



## seatrout61 (12. Februar 2022)

Interessant sind auch die YT-Videos unserer englischen Sportfreunde, da haben sich etliche Kanäle auf Schleien/Tench spezialisiert....mit interessanten Montagen/Set-up's...das Wurm-Kebab-Rig kannte ich zb. noch nicht...Unterwasseraufnahmen usw...


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2022)

es kommt ja immer auf das Gewässer an - sind andere Fische da wie Güstern und Bleie etc .
hat man natürlich jede menge Beifang ,da sollte man schon zur Abwehr der kleinen Fische de Köder größer wählen 
hat man aber ein gutes Schleiengewässer zieht der Trick den ich schon beim Karauschenangeln beschrieben habe 
am Angeltag Kügelchen aus Kartoffelbrei formen zum anfüttern , wenn er versucht zu nibbeln 
( so nehmen wir es an der Pose war  ) das heißt er nimmt die Kugel spukt sie aus und ihm bleibt nur die Wolke
die nächsten bzw . deinen Köder nimmt er dann beherzter klappt mit Mais aber mein Köder war 
Löffelbiskuit zu eben der Größe geformt wie die Kartoffelbreikugeln  .


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Februar 2022)

Cool ausgefuchst 

Bei uns gibt es da leider andersrum "Probleme" mit größeren Fischen = Karpfen: 

Bis da mal ne Schleie rangeht, fängt man mindestens 5 x so viele Karpfen (köder-unabhängig; egal ob auf Teig, Mais, Made oder Wurm). Gegen diese Übermacht ist einfach nichts zu machen. 

Daher: Falls jemand ein funktionierendes Rezept hat, um Karpfen zugunsten von Schleien fernzuhalten - immer her damit


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bis da mal ne Schleie rangeht, fängt man mindestens 5 x so viele Karpfen (köder-unabhängig; egal ob auf Teig, Mais, Made oder Wurm). Gegen diese Übermacht ist einfach nichts zu machen.
> 
> Daher: Falls jemand ein funktionierendes Rezept hat, um Karpfen zugunsten von Schleien fernzuhalten - immer her damit



Und bei mir kommen noch die Wollhandkrabben dazu.....


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2022)

sch... Karpfen . Dezimierung einfach raus sind doch eh nur Spassobjekte einiger ,zum Glück vermehren sie sich nicht


----------



## Dace (18. Februar 2022)

Ich grätsch hier mal so rein.

Ich habe mir den ganzen Thread mal angeschaut. Es ist viel beschrieben und Kati hat mit seinem Bericht alles gut zusammengefasst und umfangreich beschrieben.

Wenn ich Schleien fangen will, dann ist da eine Menge zusammen gekommen, da kann man Schleien mit fangen, kein Zweifel, Schleien bis etwa 3, 4 oder 5 Pfund oder mal eine größere, wird sie fangen, ist im Rahmen des Möglichen.

Wer eine Stufe höher will und besonders große Schleien fangen will, der muss zuerst ein passendes Gewässer dazu finden. Und das ist schwer.

Die Videos über Schleien sind meistens von der Insel und mit Informationen vollgepackt. In der Regel wirken sie 1:1 auf unserer Gewässer nur bedingt, insbesondere was die großen Schleien betrifft.

Die Schleie wird eigentlich überall gut besetzt. Nur die Fangmeldungen in den Vereinsfangmeldungen sind meistens eher mäßig.

Karpfenangler haben oft Beifänge von großen Schleien. Das ist schon mal guter Anfang, wenn das auf ein Gewässer zutrifft.

Ich/wir haben dazu Jahre gebraucht, um solche Gewässer zu finden.

Und die Schleie ist ein heimlicher Fisch, hat so ihre Macken und man muss in der Tat herausfinden, wie ich sie fangen kann. Ich denke, das ist der Reiz, dem viele Angler verfallen.

Das Gewässer und seine Strukturen zu kennen, das ist das A und O. Macht viel Arbeit, aber ohne dem geht es nicht.

Was fressen die Schleien in diesem Gewässer? Schleien sind nicht selten gegenüber einem Nahrungsangebot voreingenommen. Das muss ich rausfinden und/oder sie mit einem entsprechenden Anfutter ablenken, umstimmen.

Und dann brauche ich zu meinem Anfutter noch den adäquaten Köder.

Die geeignet Methoden anwenden ist die nächste Herausforderung. Da geistern eine Menge Methoden und Montagen durch die Videos, aber welche ist die Richtige? Da muss ich probieren, das dauert!

Große Schleien zu fangen, ist eine große Herausforderung, die muss ich annehmen.

Tight lines


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2022)

gezielt große Schleien fangen - nicht so leicht wenn es in dem Gewässer auch andere gibt ,
erstens wächst die Schleie recht langsam ,vermehrt sich aber recht gut was nicht zwangsläufig 
ein Vorteil ist da sie dann auch schnell zum verbutten neigt - aber wie ich schon erwähnte 
für mich ist sie *der* Fisch der sich am wenigsten verallgemeinern läßt und gerade das macht sie soo 
interessant .


----------



## Blueser (18. Februar 2022)

Meine Schleien fange ich mit der Posenmontage und Dendrobena auf Aal gegen Abend in Schilfnähe am Baggersee.


----------



## seatrout61 (18. Februar 2022)

Mein Verein besetzt keine Schleien, da sich der Bestand angeblich (wie auch Hecht/Zander/Barsch) "natürlich" erhält...lt. Fangstatistik werden auch sehr wenig Schleien (und auch wenig Karpfen) entnommen...soweit man den Fangmeldungen als Grundlage für diese Statistik vertrauen darf.

Besetzt wird vom Verein gelegentlich Karpfen und, aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe in Gewässern mit im weiteren Sinne (Flusssysteme) natürlichem Zugang zu Nord-/Ostsee, der Aal.

Warum sich der Schleienbestand (immer?) natürlich erhält und Karpfen (gelegentlich) nicht, erschliesst sich mir nicht, da fehlt mir das "KnowHow".


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2022)

die Schleie ist ein Heimischer - der Karpfen nicht ,er ist ja nicht mal 100% ig echt sondern 
eine Zuchtform bzw . eine Mutation des Wildkarpfens ,der wiederum hier nicht zu Hause ist ,
er liebt es wärmer


----------



## Dace (18. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 

Gewässer mit einem ausgewogenen Raubfischbestand werden meistens gute Schleien zugeschrieben, dass kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung so bestätigen.

Die Schleie kommt auch gut mit etwas schlechteren Wasserbedingungen klar. Der Karpfen ist, was das Laichen betrifft, manchmal etwas zickig. Die Erfahrungen haben wir jedenfalls in einem Verein mit Teichwirtschaft gemacht. Da wurden unterschiedlich Teiche zur Laichentwicklung gesperrt. Da waren Jahre dabei, da kam nicht viel rum. Beim Abfischen der gesperrten Teiche zeigte sich, dass sich die Schleien besser entwickelt hatten als die Karpfen.

Bei reinen Karpfenzuchtteichen gelten natürlich andere Gesetze, da wird schön aufgepasst, das alles gut.

Tight lines


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Februar 2022)

In puncto Schleienbestand spielt IMO auch der Bestand an übrigen Fischen eine große Rolle - viele Karpfen plus vorhandene, selbst vermehrende Waller sind da IMO nicht so förderlich.

Vor allem, wenn Gewässer recht klein sowie sehr trüb sind und Schleien nicht besetzt werden.

Typische Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer mit klarem Wasser und viel Kraut gibt es bei uns leider nicht.


----------



## seatrout61 (18. Februar 2022)

Aber in hiesigen Gewässern ablaichen tun beide? 

Wobei hier oben in SH noch der Kühlschrankeffekt von Nord- und Ostsee (Luft etwa 5°C kälter als im Landesinneren) zu berücksichtigen wäre.


----------



## Ukel (18. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> In puncto Schleienbestand spielt IMO auch der Bestand an übrigen Fischen eine große Rolle - viele Karpfen plus vorhandene, selbst vermehrende Waller sind da IMO nicht so förderlich.
> 
> Vor allem, wenn Gewässer recht klein sowie sehr trüb sind und Schleien nicht besetzt werden.
> 
> Typische Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer mit klarem Wasser und viel Kraut gibt es bei uns leider nicht.


Wir haben bei uns einen See, der dem Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer entsprechen würde, aber leider jährlich mit vielen Karpfen besetzt wird. Aber immerhin gibt es dort dennoch auch einige schöne Schleien.
Noch besser bei uns ist ein Stichkanal, der vom MLK abgeht. In dessen hinteren Bereich zum Ende hin gibt es relativ viel Kraut, teilweise glasklares Wasser und ganz wenig Schiffsverkehr, typisch Schleie-Hecht-Charakter, und in einem durch eine Schleuse abgetrennten Bereich auch nur wenige Karpfen. Dort sieht man manchmal selbst am Tage gute Schleien am Ufer langziehen, auch beim Laichen konnte ich schon welche beobachten. Beim Schnorcheln hat ein Bekannter dort viele und auch große Schleien gesehen. Gezielt darauf angeln tun dort anscheinend kaum jemand, sind eher Barsch- und Hechtangler unterwegs. Das größte Manko sind dort im Sommer allerdings viele Badegäste.
Letztes Jahr, September, nachdem ich beim Fischestalken dort wieder welche sehen konnte, hab ich mich dann endlich mal mit Matchrute auf sie angesetzt und konnte bei drei Ansitzen 8 Exemplare zwischen 40-50 cm fangen. Die nebenbei ausgelegte Methodfeeder brachte nichts. Ich vermute dort noch größere Schleien und für dieses Jahr sollen der eine oder andere Versuch folgen, werde verschiedene Methoden probieren.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Februar 2022)

Ich mag den Fisch und die Schleienangelei sehr gerne, .... die leichte Pose, oder Waagler. Die Grüne an der feinen Angel, jedoch mit nicht zu dünner Schnur, zu haben, ist eine wahre Freude.
Vor 40 Jahren fing man sie hier auch noch im Fluss gut. Leider haben sie sich stark daraus zurückgezogen. Nur noch sehr wenige Stellen an denen man Schleien noch relativ beangeln kann.

Eine gute Vermehrung, ist in meinen Augen, vor allem dann gegeben, wenn es seichte Seerosen- Krautfelder gibt, die gerne etwas Sauerstoffarm sind, die von andere Arten eher gemieden werden. Da wird weniger vom Laich und Brut gefressen und die Temperaturen kommen zur Laichzeit auf die ca.18°C.

Gute Schleienseen weisen entweder flache, verkrautete Bereiche auf, für die natürliche Fortpflanzung, oder sie werden dort gut besetzt.

Ein Vergleich bez. Fortpflanzungsbedingungen findet man, wenn Zuchtteiche abgelassen werden, die zumeist sehr flache Uferbereiche haben und sonst auch nicht tief sind. Da ja je wärmer das Wasser desto besser wachsen sie.
Dort werden z.B. K2 Karpfen und S2 Schleien zum abwachsen in relativ gleicher Größe besetzt, Jedoch fängt man beim Ablassen in den Ablaufgräben, wo wir damals als Kinder den Kescher hinein halten durften, jede Menge Kleinschleien unter 10cm, die nur aus der Fortpflanzung stammen konnten.

Wenn die Bedingungen passen, und was vom Laich und Kleinfisch übrig bleibt, dann hält sie sich auch von selber in dem Gewässer bzw. Abschnitt.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Schleie als Speisefisch gegenüber dem Karpfen bei weitem, von daher würde ich es auch gerne sehen, wenn sie wieder zunehmen würden.

Als natürliche Nahrung finden Schleien hier in ihrem bevorzugten Biotop, hauptsächlich Fliegenlarven, andere Bodenbewohner und Wasserschnecken, man braucht nur mal eine Seerosenblatt oder einen Stein umdrehen.
Persönliches Köderranking:
- Tauwurm,
- Teig
- Mais & Maden (Weniger, aus dem Grund, weil man alles mögliches an Kleinzeug fängt und keine Ruhe am Platz einkehrt) 
Tagelangens Vorfüttern mach ich auch nicht. Wenn - muss nicht sein, dann fliegen 1-2 Handvoll beim Ansitz rein.
Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Futter von anderen Fischen weg gefressen wird, und erst wenn dann wieder Ruhe am Platz ist, kommen die Schleien, - wohl um nachzusehen, was da wieder für eine lustige Veranstaltung war.
Früher, als ich noch an einem Kiesweiher angelte, ab ich sie entweder mit Pose oder mit dem feinen Winkelpicker gefangen.

Es gibt die verschiedensten Methoden und Köder, die zum Erfolg führen. Einige haben uns bereits an Ihren Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen. Danke auch dafür.


----------



## Dace (18. Februar 2022)

Ich finde, es sind zum Thema Schleienangeln in den letzten Beiträgen eine Reihe guter Information, gerade was das Thema Gewässer betrifft, dazu gekommen. 

Kraut, Seerosen und z.B. Schilf wird immer mit Schleien und Schleienfangplätze in Verbindung gebracht. Das waren für mich auch immer erste Anlaufstellen, wenn es um den Fang von Schleien ging.

Meine größeren Schleien habe ich in den letzten Jahren allerdings fernab solcher Plätze gefangen und auch in größeren Tiefen - also genau das Gegenteil zu den typischen Plätzen. 

Manchmal muss man einfach umdenken.

Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61 (19. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den sogenannten "Fakebaits" auf Schleien (oder auch Karpfen) gemacht?


----------



## seatrout61 (20. Februar 2022)

Meine Frage zu den Fake Baits war durchaus ernst gemeint...ich hatte mir letztes Jahr Fake Maiskörner und Maden beim Chinesen meines Vertrauens mal mitbestellt, um die zb. als Ködersicherung beim Boilie oder Wurm o.ä. mit zu verwenden.

Nun sehe ich aber zu meinem Erstaunen in den englischen und einigen deutschsprachigen YT-Videos, dass die dortigen Profis diese Artifical Baits nicht nur in Kombi mit natürlichen Ködern einsetzen, sondern auch als ausschließliche Hakenköder verwenden und auch darauf große Schleie und Karpfen gefangen werden.

Selbst renommierte Hersteller wie Drennan haben Artifical Baits im Angebot. Die Auswahl was Hersteller/Art/Form/Größe/Farbe/sinkend/schwimmend/schwebend betrifft ist riesig...im Umkehrschluß...wenn so ein riesiger Aufwand (Entwicklung/Herstellung/Vertrieb/Marketing) betrieben wird, muss da ja was dran sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Niklas32 (20. Februar 2022)

Ich nutze beim Karpfenangeln sehr häufig künstliche Maiskörner. Allerdings immer nur in Verbindung mit anderen Ködern. Da hält der Boiliestopper halt sehr gut. Auch ein kleiner Farbreiz kann meiner Meinung nach auf dem großen Maisteppich nicht schaden. Da verirrt sich dann auch ab und an mal ne Schleie drauf. 

Fake Baits als Einzelköder einsetzen? Mache ich persönlich nicht. Die echte Variante verwende ich da dann lieber. 

Ich habe immer mal wieder beim Feedern testweise ein Fakemaiskorn als Köder verwendet. In meiner Wahrnehmung wurden es dann immer spürbar weniger Bisse. Daher setze ich inzwischen auch beim Feedern nur noch auf Kombiköder, falls denn was künstliches dabei sein soll. Eine kleine rote Gummimade zwischen zwei echten kann wahre Wunder bewirken.


----------



## hester (20. Februar 2022)

Mach ich ebenso wie Niklas32, nur als Kombi.


----------



## Lil Torres (20. Februar 2022)

ich habe karpfen auch schon auf eine rein künstliche präsentation gefangen, genauer gesagt auf sogenannte fake dumbells von korda. die gibt es als slow-sinking und pop-up version. sehr interessant ist hier auch enterprise tackle, da gibt es allerhand künstlichen kram.

ich habe bei schleien da leider noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt. meine besten köder waren bisher made/mais kombi, tauwurm, boilies und pop-ups. meine bisher größte von 56 cm fing ich im august 2020 bei über 40 grad an einem badesee. im selben jahr fing ich noch 30 weitere tinca's bis ende 40... bisher so noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Dace (20. Februar 2022)

Schleie und Kunstköder, das passt gut zusammen.






Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61 (21. Februar 2022)

Wow, nachdem ich dein Foto vergrößert habe, erkenne ich fast alles was so bei Drennan, ESP, Korda, Enterprise etc. im Angebot ist.

Hatte erst befürchtet, dass ihr SHG/du Fake Baits als "unwürdig" o.ä. ablehnst...

Nachhaltig sind die ja wg. der Wiederverwendbarkeit.


----------



## Dace (22. Februar 2022)

# Artificials

In englischer Literatur findet man über Artificials folgenden Satz:

"Soft plastics found their origins in the late 1950s and early 1960s, with small worms and grubs being moulded from hard rubber".

Ich habe mir die ersten Kunstmaden Anfang 2000 aus England mitgebracht. Hier und da kamen sie mal zum Einsatz, ein paar Fische habe ich damit gefangen.

Seit 2010 kamen sie dann immer mehr und mehr zum Einsatz. Mit der Zeit lernten wir immer besser, mit diesen Ködern zu angeln und die Erfolge wurden immer mehr, teilweise besser sogar.

2012 haben wir einen Bericht in Fisch und Fang darüber veröffentlicht.

2013 haben wir in einem Video mit Fisch & Fang "Schleien mit der Liftmethode" Kunstköder für das Schleienangeln vorgestellt.

2014 habe ich auf der Jagd & Hund/Fisch & Angel einen Vortrag darüber gehalten:







Man kann damit gute Fische fangen.

Die auf meiner Vorstellung im "Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler", Beitrag #66.588, auf den Fotos dargestellten Fische sind mit "only plastic" gefangen.

Artificials - da geht was.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero (22. Februar 2022)

Mit künstlichen Ködern, die auf Grund oder an einer Posenmontage angeboten werden, habe ich bisher überhaupt keine guten Erfolge erzielt. Ein paar Rotaugen vielleicht auf Mückenlarve oder Gummimade, das ist alles. 

Schleien haben am besten auf Bienenmade gebissen, kein anderer Köder funktioniert hier im träge fließenden Bach so gut und selektiv. Wurm, Mais, Frolic oder Tulip führt zu Karpfen ohne Ende oder (treibend) zu Döbeln. 

Ich vermute ja, dass in dem Bach ein paar tüchtige Waller ihr Unwesen treiben, auch wenn der Gewässerwart der Meinung ist, es gäbe keine. Das würde aber die wenigen Schleien (trotz regelmäßigen Besatzes) und viel zu seltenen Brassen erklären.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Februar 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Schleien hatte ich oft im Aquarium.
> Dabei macht man eine Beobachtung, die Schleien von allen anderen Fischen unterscheidet; Schleien nehmen den Köder auf und spucken ihn wieder aus.
> Bei etwas zu großen Tauwürmern kann sich dieser Vorgang dutzendfach wiederholen.. .


Hier sieht man was ich meine..


----------



## Dace (22. Februar 2022)

Bob Roberts ... Caught In The Act ... ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich mir dies Video angeschaut habe. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob jemand sich die Worte ganz zum Schluss, als er die Schleie zurücksetzt, genau angehört hat, die sinngemäß lauten: Dick Walker hat nie eine 6 lb Schleie gefangen, diese hier wäre ein PB für ihn ...

Er weiß es zu schätzen, was er da fängt, und die Altmeister des Specimen Hunting werden nicht vergessen ...

Tight lines


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Februar 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Dick Walker hat nie eine 6 lb Schleie gefangen, diese hier wäre ein PB für ihn ...


Und er schafft es, seine Worte nicht nach Angeberei, sondern nach Wertschätzung klingen zu lassen.
Ausserdem gibt er noch zwei wertvolle Hinweise; erstens werden Schleien von gespannten Schnüren bei Berührung verschreckt, und zweitens ist Posenangeln besser für die Seele als Grundangeln..


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den sogenannten "Fakebaits" auf Schleien (oder auch Karpfen) gemacht?


Auf Schleie hab ich es noch nicht probiert aber meine Erfahrung im allgemeinen auf Friedfisch sind recht negativ 
einfache Nachbildungen sind ohne zusätzliche Aromatisierung so gut wie nix und ansonsten dem Naturköder 
weit unterlegen . Köder mit eigenen Aroma z.B. die Berklay -Made geht zur Not zum Köfifang - 
das Glas hat damals 15 DM gekostet - mit einer Made konnte man bis zu 5 Rotaugen fangen 
dann war sie hin .
Natürlich ist natürlich - und da kann ich nur eine erfolgreiche Geschäftsfrau zitieren - Beate Uhse 
" ein richtiger Schw... ist durch nichts zu ersetzen "


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Februar 2022)

Letztes Jahr habe ich es rein interessehalber erstmals mit Kunstmais (MIKA, kleine Korngröße, pink wg.Trübwasser) als optischen Zusatz zu Natur-Hakenködern probiert.

Bislang gab es darauf leider noch keine Schleie - jedoch scheinen unsere Karpfen ziemlich auf den "Extra-Schocker" abzufahren: Die gingen da schon beim Erstversuch gut drauf (darunter mein bislang größter Karpfen an der Float mit ca. 25 Pfd. - eine sehr nette Überraschung).

Fängt also schon mal Fische und wird darum als Option beibehalten.

Nur Kunstmais ganz ohne Natur wäre aber nicht meins (zu wenig Vertrauen).


----------



## Blueser (24. Februar 2022)

Aus einer Scheibe Cheddar geformte Maden, zählt das auch als Kunstköder? 
Sehr fängig für Rotaugen etc. Schleie allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Februar 2022)

Auf Kunstmais gab es bei mir weniger Bisse als auf das Original.
Auch waren die Bisse weniger gierig, der Haken saß weiter außen.

Mein erster Fisch auf Kunstmais war eine Laube, eine Ukelei, ein Ükel!
Dann kleine Döbel, dann mal ein 45er immerhin.

Aromatisierter Kunstmais, zusätzlich in mehrere Tage fermentiertem Büchsenmais eingelegt.
Beigefüttert mit Büchsenmais.


----------



## Dace (26. Februar 2022)

#"Fakebaits"

Warum sind bei Raubfischen "Fakebaits" gesetzt, bringt ihnen das volle vertrauen entgegen? Fliegenfischer setzen auch Fakebaits, Meeresangler ebenso.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die heutzutage erhältlichen künstlichen Köder keineswegs nur bunt, leblos oder ein Notbehelf sind und lediglich vorwitzige Kleinfische fangen.

Sie eignen sich sehr hervorragend für den Fang kapitaler Friedfische, und dazu setze ich sie ganz gezielt ein!

Tight lines


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Dace schrieb:


> Warum sind bei Raubfischen "Fakebaits" gesetzt


Ich bin zwar auch überzeugter Kunstköderangler, aber solche Vergleiche sind schon etwas irreführend.

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass ein  Gummifisch stationär mit "deadbaiting" Montage angeboten auch nur annähernd an die Fängigkeit eines echten Köderfisches heran käme?



Dace schrieb:


> Fliegenfischer setzen auch Fakebaits


Ich hab in Kanada,  wie meine Kollegen auch, stundenlang vergeblich versucht einen der zahlreichen Lachse in diversen Pools an die Fliege zu bekommen.  Keine unserer Fliegen wurde genommen, egal auf welche Weise angeboten.  Dann kam ein Angler der First Nations, hat ein Säckchen Lachseier an den Haken gesteckt, bei zwei Würfen jeweils einen Lachs herausgezogen und ist wieder verschwunden.
Danach haben wir Fliegenfischer uns wieder vergeblich die Finger wund geworfen.

Ich angle mit Kunstködern, weil man darauf Fische fangen kann und ich die "Originale" aus Prinzip nicht benutzen mag.

Kann durchaus sein, dass es Situationen gibt, wo ein künstlicher Köder beim Friedfischangeln sogar auch mal besser fangen kann, aber die Regel ist das vermutlich nicht.

Kann aber jeder selber ausprobieren was ihm besser liegt.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (26. Februar 2022)

Bei mir am Vereinsgewässer sind die Scheien im Frühjahr so verfressen das sie am angefütterten Spot den Köder ab und zu schon packen wenn er am absinken ist
Da spielt es keine Rolle ob man mit Boilie, Mais, Wurm, Kunstmais oder Kunstmaden angelt
Am Vormittag auf Ansage die ein oder andere Schleie zu fangen ist da keine große Kunst
Das sieht hier am See der mit der Maas verbunden ist ganz anders aus, obwohl es hier richtig tolle Spots gibt die förmlich nach Schleie riechen, es Bedarf doch viel Zeit um mal eine zu erwischen und meist sind die dann auch nur knapp 30 cm
Es kommt meiner Meinung nicht so aufs Können an, das passende Gewässer und der Bestand sind ausschlaggebend


----------



## Mescalero (26. Februar 2022)

Man muss sicher unterscheiden, so wie sich Fische auch unterscheiden in der Art, wie sie Nahrung aufspüren und dann fressen.

Klassische Räuber fressen anders als Salmoniden und bei den Karpfenartigen ist es nochmal verschieden.


----------



## Dace (26. Februar 2022)

fishhawk

Es geht mir hier um Akzeptanz und Skepsis gegenüber von Kunstködern. Die sind für mich zweifelsfrei beim Raubfischangeln, Fliegenfischen oder Meeresangeln fast nicht vorhanden, die Akzeptanz ist jedenfalls sehr groß.

Beim Friedfischangeln ist das (noch) anders, da überweist noch Skepsis, wie auch hier im Schleienthtread beschrieben, worauf mein Beitrag im Kontext steht.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass ein Gummifisch stationär mit "deadbaiting" Montage angeboten ...



Über Methoden habe ich in diesem Beitrag nicht geschrieben, ich bin Friedfischangler und kann das in diesem Fall nicht beurteilen. Mein Beitrag steht im Kontext mit Friedfischangeln und hier speziell Schleienangeln.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann durchaus sein, dass es Situationen gibt, wo ein künstlicher Köder beim Friedfischangeln sogar auch mal besser fangen kann, aber die Regel ist das vermutlich nicht.



Wir/ich beschäftige(n) uns schon seit ein paar Jahren mit dem Fischen mit Kunstködern auf Friedfische. Wir haben hunderte von Fischen mit Kunstködern gefangen, wobei fast die hälfte der gefangenen Fische auf "only plastic" gefangen wurden, vornehmlich die größeren Exemplare.

Jeder kann aber ausprobieren mit was er lieber angeln mag. Ich mag jedenfalls das Angeln mit Kunstködern für Friedfische!


Tight lines


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Klassische Räuber fressen anders als Salmoniden und bei den Karpfenartigen ist es nochmal verschieden.





De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> das passende Gewässer und der Bestand sind ausschlaggebend


Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man beim Angeln schlecht pauschalisieren.

Nicht nur einzelne Fischarten reagieren oft anders, auch zwischen Gewässern gibt es oft Unterschiede im Beißverhalten.

Und auch innerhalb eines Gewässers kann es je nach Jahres- / Tageszeit, Wetterlage , Wassertemperatur, Wasserstand, Wassertrübung, Spot  etc.  etc. Unterschiede geben.

Gerade auch Schleien  können da manchmal durchaus zickig sein.  Da gibt es keine Garantie, dass was gestern noch prima funktioniert hat, morgen auch noch der Bringer ist.

Das macht aber auch den Reiz des Angelns aus.



Dace schrieb:


> Ich mag jedenfalls das Angeln mit Kunstködern für Friedliche!



Ich auch. Mit Kunstköder kann man meiner Erfahrung nach durchaus seine Schleien  fangen.

Ich möchte aber lieber nicht wissen, wie viele und welche Tincas ich nicht gefangen haben,  weil ich aus Prinzip keine  echten Maden, Würmer etc. verwende.


----------



## Dace (26. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber lieber nicht wissen, wie viele und welche Tincas ich nicht gefangen haben, weil ich aus Prinzip keine Maden, Würmer etc. verwende.




Wir haben rund 10 Jahre hintereinander intensiv auf Schleien geangelt. In der Regel haben wir zu zweit am Gewässer geangelt, jeder 3 Ruten x 2 macht 6.

Eine Rute mit Naturköder, eine mit Naturköder/Kunstköder und eine mit Kunstköder only war nicht selten as Ködersetup. Verlierer waren eindeutig die Naturköder. 

Gleiches gilt für Brassen, die immer wieder sich dazwischen gemogelt hatten.

Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero (26. Februar 2022)

Letzte Woche im Angelgeschäft Halle konnte man sehr schön sehen, dass sich Fische offenbar in einem weiten Bereich anpassen und Gewohnheiten ändern können. 
Die Schleien in dem Riesenaquarium haben sich Null von den anderen Rüsslern unterschieden, von dem sensiblen und vorsichtigen Fressverhalten, das den Fischen nachgesagt wird, keine Spur. Da wurde jeder Krümel und jeder Stein eingezogen und dann wieder ausgespuckt - diese Schleien würden jeden Köder nehmen. 

Aber wie fishhawk  schrieb lassen sich wohl kaum pauschale Aussagen treffen.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Dai Gribble, einer der erfolgreichsten Schleienangler Englands, verwendet zumindest immer frisch zerschnittene Würmer für sein Kebab-Rig, keine Imitate.  Aber  englische tenches müssen ja nicht unbedingt so reagieren wie deutsche Schleien.

Ob ich mit einem Bündel Gummiwürmern an der Wagglermontage besser fangen würde als mit echten Rotwürmern, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich wie gesagt keine  echten Würmer, Maden etc.  verwende.   Auch nicht im Futter.

Leichte Zweifel hätte ich da aber schon.

Mit einem Fake-Corn oder Gummimaden am Method-Feeder würde ich mir dagegen keine Gedanken machen.

Dürfte aber wie gesagt von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängen, was wann und wo besser fängt.

Da würde ich mir keine Bewertungen zutrauen.


----------



## Dace (26. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dürfte aber wie gesagt von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängen, was wann und wo besser fängt.



Da sehe ich genauso, das muss ich mir für jedes Gewässer (neu) erarbeiten und das auch erneut hinterfragen. 

Ich nehme aber ein Stück Erfahrung mit und kann dann mit einer persönlichen Einschätzung schon mal zielgerichtet an ein Gewässer mit dem Angeln einsteigen.


Tight lines


----------



## Waidbruder (26. Februar 2022)

Dass nun ausgerechnet die Schleie, bekannt als ausgiebiger Köderprüfer, mit Gummiwürmern zu überlisten sein soll, das überrascht mich schon sehr...


----------



## seatrout61 (26. Februar 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Jeder kann aber ausprobieren mit was er lieber angeln mag. Ich mag jedenfalls das Angeln mit Kunstködern für Friedliche!
> 
> ...



Also ich möchte das diese Saison auch ausprobieren...habe Maiskörner, Maden, Pellets, Dumbells, Zuckmücken und Garnelen...in natürlichen und unnatürlichen Farben am Start...sinkend/Wafterartig...diese in kleinen Plastiktütchen verpackt und einmal mit Butter-Vanille und eine mit Bittermandel geflavourt (Backaromen, gab sonst noch Zitrone und Rum zur Auswahl)...angeboten werden soll das dann mit MethodFeeder...entweder mit Heli-Chod-Rig oder normales Inline-Rig...MF wird mit Grundfutter und/oder 3 mm Pellets (u.a. Fisch- und Blutmehl haltig) geladen.

Geplant ist dann je 1 Rute mit Pose/Wurm+situativ Fakebait , 1 mit MF/normale Boilies/Dumbells+situativ FakeBait  und eben 1 MF nur mit diesen FakeBaits einzusetzen und dann mal abzugleichen, wie wo was geht.

Welche Köder/Farben/Flavours/Methoden nutzt ihr/du mit FakeBaits?


----------



## Dace (27. Februar 2022)

seatrout61 



seatrout61 schrieb:


> Welche Köder/Farben/Flavours/Methoden nutzt ihr/du mit FakeBaits?



Kunstköder: Maden, Caster, Mais, Hanf, Pellets

Farben der Kunstköder: gelb, schwarz und rot

Flavours: keine

Methoden: normal, wie auf dem Bild, beim Posenangeln zum Beispiel. Grundmontagen zum Beispiel als Mag-Aligner oder als Combi-Rig beim Grundangeln.

Ist zwar keine Schleie ...










Tight lines


----------



## Mescalero (27. Februar 2022)

Dace 
Hast du eine Quelle für gut aussehende Maden? Ich hatte mal welche, die zwar optisch sehr realistisch waren aber die waren in minderwertiges Öl eingelegt und das wurde schnell ranzig. Ich hatte sie im Exnershop gekauft, sind aber scheinbar nicht mehr vorrätig.


----------



## Dace (27. Februar 2022)

Mescalero 


Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle für gut aussehende Maden? Ich hatte mal welche, die zwar optisch sehr realistisch waren aber die waren in minderwertiges Öl eingelegt und das wurde schnell ranzig. Ich hatte sie im Exnershop gekauft, sind aber scheinbar nicht mehr vorrätig.



Genau das ist eines der Probleme für das Fischen mit Artificials, das nicht selten eine schlechte Qualität gekauft wird. Gute Kunstköder sind den natürlichen im Aussehen sehr nahe, fast identisch. Wenn ich sie mit Flavour aromatisieren will, brauche ich eine Qualität, die darauf ausgerichtet ist: sie muss das Flavour aufnehmen und der Kunstköder muss in seiner Struktur erhalten bleiben.

Hier geht es zu World of Artificials

Tight lines


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Kunstköder von Enterprise Tackle habe ich seit dem Jahr 2009 im Einsatz.   Damals über ebay UK bezogen.
Da hat sich scheinbar seitdem nicht viel verändert, zumindest optisch.

Mittlerweile gibt es zwar viele Alternativprodukte, z.T. mit deutlich höheren Stückzahlen zum gleichen Preis, aber da fehlt mir der praktische Vergleich.

Sind ja keine Verbrauchsgüter und meine Bestände schrumpfen nur sehr langsam, also kein Grund für mich zu experimentieren.

Ich fische das Zeug ja auch nicht, weil ich mir davon Vorteile gegenüber Naturködern verspreche, sondern weil ich die Originale aus Prinzip nicht verwenden will.  Da also meine Köderwahl auf dieser Seite etwas beschränkt ist, wird sie durch artificals auf der anderen Seite wieder erweitert.

Ich bin halt kein Erfolgoptimierer. Ich will Fische auf eine Weise fangen, wie es mir gefällt.

Wie beim Fliegenfischen halt auch.

Die größten Forellen in unserem Gewässer werden innerorts auf Naturköder gefangen.  Käme für mich aber beides nicht in Frage,


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Februar 2022)

Wenn man die Kunstmaden als Köder benutzt, müssen dann trotzdem noch echte Maden im Futter sein?


----------



## fishhawk (27. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Waidbruder schrieb:


> müssen dann trotzdem noch echte Maden im Futter sein?


Nein.  

Ob und ggf. wie stark es die Fangchancen verbessern würde, kann ich mangels praktischer Erfahrung aber nicht sagen.


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Februar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wenn man die Kunstmaden als Köder benutzt, müssen dann trotzdem noch echte Maden im Futter sein?


In den englischsprachigen Videos zu FakeBaits sieht man alle denkbaren Möglichkeiten...Echtes im Futter und Fakes am Haken, um das Ablutschen des Hakenköders durch kleine Weißfische zu verhindern und so den Haken immer mit Fake-Happen "scharf" beködert zu halten.

Danke nochmal an Dace für seine Beiträge und Erfahrungen zum Thema Fakes und Schleien...das macht richtig Lust, es in der Praxis auszuprobieren.


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Februar 2022)

Füttert ihr euch eigentlich zum Schleienangeln Tage vorher einen Futterplatz an wie die Karpfenangler?


----------



## Dace (1. März 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an Dace für seine Beiträge ...



Ich drücke dir Daumen, vielleicht kannst du ja mal dann berichten.


seatrout61 schrieb:


> Füttert ihr euch eigentlich zum Schleienangeln Tage vorher ...



Das kommt auf die Lage das Gewässers an: liegt es quasi vor der "Haustür", ist Vorfüttern, egal welche Fischart ich beangel, eine gute Sache, und es kann ein Vorteil sein.

Ansonsten, wenn es weiter weg geht, füttern ich während des Angelns, dann dauert eine Schleiensession aber 3 Tage oder mehr - "long sessions" - eine Taktik, die ich eher bevorzuge.

Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61 (1. März 2022)

Ich berichte gerne, wird aber noch bis April dauern, wir sind hier in SH immer 2-3 Wochen hinterher (Kühlschrankeffekt von Nord- und Ostsee)...LongSessions geht bei mir nicht mehr...aber ich habe relativ kurze Wege.


----------



## Dace (1. März 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> wir sind hier in SH



Ich habe eine zeitlang am Kellersee Urlaub gemacht. Schöne dicke Rotauge habe ich da gefangen.

Ansonsten fahre ich jedes Jahr mal auf die Insel mit S ... wenn die meisten nicht da sind 

Tight lines


----------



## seatrout61 (1. März 2022)

SH (S...mal ausgenommen) hat anglerisch sehr viel zu bieten und ist immer eine Reise wert...auch wenn wir nicht mit allen Fischarten  zb. Barben, Rapfen, Döbel usw. dienen können...und soviele Weißfische mit dem Netz abgefischt werden müssen (Entnahmeempfehlung des LV Fischereibiologen).

Für passionierte Friedfischangler sicherlich paradiesische Zustände.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. März 2022)

Dace schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Lage das Gewässers an: liegt es quasi vor der "Haustür", ist Vorfüttern, egal welche Fischart ich beangel, eine gute Sache, und es kann ein Vorteil sein.



Bei mir lock ich bei langen vorfüttern die achtbeinigen an (Wollhandkrabben) und das macht das angeln dann fast unmöglich 
die Tierchen knabbern alles vom Haken oder den Haken selber ab oder die auf Grundliegende Schnur durch...

Das heißt dann auch immer schön Hakenbindungen kontrolieren man was ja nicht wo sie grad dran waren.
Einziger Vorteil wieche Krabben sind ein Topköder für fast alle Fische



Gruß Frank


----------



## seatrout61 (1. März 2022)

Wären bei Wollhandkrabben nicht FakeBaits geradezu ideale Hakenköder?


----------



## Mescalero (1. März 2022)

Die piepeln sie bestimmt auch vom Haken aber vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell wie natürliche Köder. Einen (oder mehrere) Versuch ist es sicher wert.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. März 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Wären bei Wollhandkrabben nicht FakeBaits geradezu ideale Hakenköder?



Naja wenn du beim Spinnfischen alte Gummifische rausholst oder bei Niedrigwasser in der Elbe findest dann sind die von den Krabben zerfetzt, also da gehen die auch drauf...
da hilft nur Geduld und ein Platz mit Futter zum ablenken


Gruß Frank


----------



## seatrout61 (5. März 2022)

Ich habe heute aus Langeweile das ILA-Rig erfunden.

Es ist simpel und hochflexibel.

Man nehme Vorfachmaterial seiner Wahl (Mono, FC, Braid) und bindet 2 kleine Schlaufen mit dem Achterknoten, wobei die gesamte Rig-Länge bei mir mit MethodFeeder etwa 8-12cm betragen sollte.

Die eine Schlaufenseite des Rigs kommt Richtung Hauptschnur in eine Quick-Change-Bead, ans andere Ende der Q-C-B wird die Hauptschnur-Endschlaufe eingehängt.

Die andere Schlaufenseite des Rigs wird durch das Hakenöhr geschoben, dann kommt die Köderbefestigung seiner Wahl (Ring, Speer, Schraube, Pelletband, Stopper o.ä.) über die Schlaufe und zum Schluß wird der Haken einfach eingeschlauft ( wie beim Multi-Rig, na gut, erfunden haben es die Schweizer, nicht ich...).

Vorteile:
- in beide Richtungen hochflexibel, sowohl Blei/MF/Feederkorb auf der Hauptschnur als auch Haken/Köderbefestigung am Vorfach lassen sich, ohne neu knoten zu müssen, schnell an die Gegebenheiten anpassen.
- das Schnurende am Achterknoten in Richtung Haken lasse ich bewusst etwa 5mm überstehen, um auf diesem Schnur-"Stummel" (das eigentliche Vorfachmaterial  bleibt somit unbeschädigt) im Bedarfsfall entweder Bleiklemmschrot oder Knetblei zum ausbalancieren auftreibender Köder anbringen zu können

Nachteile:
- muss noch in der Praxis getestet werden

Meinungen/Anregungen/Verbesserungsvorschläge erbeten.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. März 2022)

Ich glaube das Ganze gibt es schon im Karpfenbereich. Wird meines Wissens nach als Variante des D-Rigs gehandelt.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. März 2022)

Findet man wenn man Slip D-Rig sucht. Ist es das was du meinst?


----------



## seatrout61 (5. März 2022)

D-Rig ist noch anders, Slip-D-Rig schon ähnlicher, aber schau selbst:

Inspiriert hat mich das Multi-Rig








						Einfach genial!
					

Haken, Rig Ring, beschichtetes Vorfachmaterial und zwei einfache Schlaufenknoten – mehr braucht es nicht für eine zuverlässig funktionierende Pop-Up-Montage! Zusätzlich hat das Multi Rig sogar noch einen Vorteil, den sonst kein anderes Karpfenvorfach bietet: Du kannst bei diesem Rig nämlich...




					www.doctor-catch.com
				




Ich habe das ^^ etwas abgewandelt...mit FC gebunden...die Schlaufe am 8er Haken deutlich kleiner gewählt...das Schnurende fürs Klemmblei etwas überstehen lassen...verwende nicht nur den Ring, sondern auch alternative Köderhalter...und fertig ist das ILA-Rig und soll als Bottom und Pop-up Rig gefischt werden.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. März 2022)

Klingt auf jeden Fall ganz gut. Vor allem die Idee mit dem längeren Ende für die Bebleiung werde ich glaube ich mal antesten.


----------



## rippi (6. März 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hier sieht man was ich meine..


Auf der Seite gibt es gerade ein tolles Weihnachtsangebot alle 4 für 52, sollte man die Filme mal gesehen haben für 52 £?


----------



## seatrout61 (7. März 2022)

Wenn dich die 52 nicht arm machen und du englischsprachig (wobei die DVD ev. mehrsprachig ist???) unterwegs bist, dann spricht doch nix gegen einen Kauf...andererseits, was soll da Neues/unbekanntes/innovatives geboten werden, was man in den unzähligen YT-Kanälen nicht für lau bekommt???

...und wenn ich mal keine Lust auf bewegte Bilder habe, gibt es sehr informative Seiten wie zb. Dr. Catch...und für fachsimpeln/diskutieren dieses Anglerboard.


----------



## strawinski (20. März 2022)

fish - hunter schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle, #h
> 
> ich habe ein wenig gestöbert und leider wenig gepallte Information über die Schleie gefunden.
> Selbst in vielversprechenden Titeln wird sehr schnell vom Thema abgewichen und so kommt nichts wirklich komplettes zustande. Genug kritisiert.
> ...


das größte Geheimnis ist das Futtergeheimnis. Da scheint ne Menge Zauberei drumherum....


----------



## seatrout61 (20. März 2022)

Jo... spezielle Dips, Liquids, Pülverchen...geheime Geheimmischungen aus der Küche/dem (Asia-)Supermarkt (Kati hat dazu einen informativen Artikel auf seiner^^Seite)...irre, was es nicht alles gibt...so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr wohin mit dem ganzen Zeug.

ILA=Ali  so nach und nach trudeln hier die bestellten China-Gimmicks ein

Achso, ich nutze keine Quick-Change-Bead (1 Seite Knoten/ 1 Seite Schlaufe) wie oben geschrieben, sondern einen Method Connector (beide Seiten Schlaufe).


----------



## seatrout61 (23. April 2022)

Ich würde ja gerne hier was berichten, aber leider 2x abgeschneidert...mal schauen, ob es nächste Woche besser klappt...werde wohl 1-2x loskommen.


----------



## seatrout61 (1. Mai 2022)

Letzte Woche...neues Gewässer...dennoch 2x abgeschneidert...ein Fullrun am elektr. Bissanzeiger entpuppte sich wohl als Wasservogelattacke auf meinen Method-Feederkob mit Hakenköder...jedenfalls war kein Fisch dran und der Vogel kam just an der Stelle an die Oberfläche und schaute irritiert drein.

Nachmittags Kurzansitze...3 Ruten effektiv ca. 3 Std. im Wasser...MF gefüllt mit Grundfutter und 3mm Pellets...Hakenköder div. Popup und Schneemann-Kombi und an der Fake-Rute Fake-Mais/-Made/-Dumbell.

Nächste Woche 2-3 neue Chancen, schwächele gesundheitlich ein wenig, aber C-Test ist neg...Wetteraussichten trocken, tagsüber bis 15 und nachts bis 2°C runter....hier grünt es so langsam.

Heute nochmal mit dem Hund an einem anderen Klein-Gewässer gewesen, kein Angler weit und breit (Verein mit ü1000 Mitglieder) und im Wasser keinerlei Fischaktivitäten - mausetot - ausser 2 Eichhörnchen.


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Mai 2022)

Da ich dieses Video das der Professor entdeckt hatte sehr interessant finde und meine das es nicht nur im Ükel zu sehen sein sollte nun auch hier 




ich find echt beeindruckende Fische



Gruß Frank


----------

